# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  О всяком разном, прекрасном и безобразном

## Валерьевна

Ты говорил, что всё не так,
Что повернулся мир спиною.
Ты говорил, что ты простак,
Что я смеялась над тобою.
Ты всё решил за нас двоих.
Моих не нужно объяснений.
Ты не услышал просто их,
Своё ты выше ставил мненье.
Ты так тогда себя жалел,
Что был, обманут, предан мною.
Ты возражений не терпел.
Свой эгоизм считал любовью.
Ты уходил не от меня,
В душе ты трусом оказался.
И мир разрушил для себя,
Когда во всём не разобрался.
Теперь стоишь ты под окном
И прячешь взгляд, а может слёзы
Другой приходит в этот дом.
Другой сюда приносит розы
Другому дочь кричит: «Привет!»
Другого папой называет.
Ты не услышал мой ответ,
А жизнь такого не прощает!
 :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
Добро пожаловать  :flower:

----------


## PAN

Ещё...

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо за встречу!!!! 
Пусть я вас не знаю.
Страницы листая, душа оживает! :Ok: 
И дышится легче…
И видеться ярче…
Давайте о вечном, о разном, о всяком… :Aga:

----------


## yozhik67

А оно надо, о безобразном..?:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

Иногда надо. Всё познаётся в сравнении. И красота обязанна уродству за то, что замечаем мы её.

----------


## MOPO

> Другому дочь кричит: «Привет!»
> Другого папой называет.
> Ты не услышал мой ответ,
> А жизнь такого не прощает!


Очень печальная ситуация!! :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Валерьевна

ДОЖДЬ
Разрыдался день дождём.
Но его мы переждём.
Плакать вместе с ним не будем.
Он пройдёт, его забудем.

Облака в тугие косы
Заплели все небеса.
На траве дождинок россыпь,
Птиц не слышны голоса.

Нервно вздрагивает дверь,
Скрипнув ржавчиной замка.
Половица, будто, зверь
Съёжилась вдоль уголка.

Плаксы-окна, словно  лейка
Подоконник поливают.
И садовая скамейка
Беззаботно намокает.

Хором водостока трубы
Причитают и ревут.
Лестница поджала губы.
Пенясь, пузырьки плывут.

Вдруг разрезал словно бритва
Небо лучик золотой.
Проскочил через калитку,
Постучал ко мне домой.

Заворчали тучи грозно
На безумие луча,
Передёрнулись нервозно,
И ударила гроза.

Поздно молнии метать.
Гнев пора сменить на милость.
Глупо скуку навивать.
Дождь прошёл.
Земля умылась.

----------


## Валерьевна

*ОТ СЕВЕРА ДО ЮГА.*

Метельная и вьюжная,
Морозцами застужена.
С озёрами-ладошками.
С берёзками-серёжками.
С глазами неба синего,
И в сарафане-инее.
С душою белых лилий
Зовут тебя Россией!

И солнечная, южная
У моря ты жемчужина
С кудрями виноградными
В цвету садов нарядная.
С корзиной фруктов спелых,
И смехом чаек белых
С глазами моря синего
Зовут тебя Россией!

Россия многоликая,
Всегда была великая.
По-детски простодушная,
Но верная и дружная.
От севера до юга,
Где жарко и где вьюга,
На свете всех счастливей
Зовут тебя Россией!

----------


## Валерьевна

_Моя песня - Вам музыканты, кто дарит нам возможность слышать, а не только видеть красоту!!! А значит полной грудью жить!!!!
_

*МУЗЫКАНТ*
1 . Ты ключом скрипичным снова
    Дверь откроешь для других
    В мир тебе давно знакомый,
    Но загадочный для них.
    По ступенькам, по линейкам,
    Побегут твои слова
    Ты молчишь, но твои руки,
    Скажут: «Музыка – жива!» 
_Припев:
И нотой «ДО» зовёшь ты дом,
А «РЕ» – ребёнок в доме том,
И с нотой «МИ» – мир на земле,
И в доме ужин на столе.
А с «ФА» – фантазии полёт,
Играешь ты,  душа поёт.
А с нотой «СОЛЬ» бывает боль,
Но и твоя работа – соль.
А нота «ЛЯ» – мечта твоя,
Ты ловишь в небе журавля.
Но сил не трать, не упусти – 
В руке синицу – ноту «СИ»_
2.  Ты с тревогой тронешь клавиши
     Звуки, вынимая из души.
     И свою судьбу с листа опять
     Для других пытаешься сыграть.
     По дороге чёрно-белых клавиш,
     Как по гамме жизнь пройдёшь.
     Даже если ты устанешь,
     С музыкою отдохнёшь …

----------


## Валерьевна

*«ПРО ЗВЁЗДЫ»*
БОГ дал искрУ, 
             А МАМА жизнь дала.
Но «ЗВЁЗД» рождают звёздные дела.
Ведь звёзд предначертание – гореть!
     Блистать! 
                  Сиять! 
И пусть когда-нибудь погаснуть,
                              Но не тлеть!
Смотрите, как всё стало просто.
Не важно, чья взошла звезда.
А важно, чтобы зажигаясь звёзды
Своим сияньем согревали нас всегда!
   Помните, как сказал Маяковский?
Давайте продолжим дружно – 
_«Если звёзды зажигают – 
Значит это кому-то нужно»_
Слова эти, конечно, правильные,
И очень точно подмечено.
Но я бы ещё добавила,
Что гореть они должны – *ЧЕЛОВЕЧНО!!!!*
Гореть, не мерцаньем холодным,
Желаньем и интеллектом.
А теплотой природной.
*Гореть, согревая при этом!
Гореть к человеку любовью,*
Что божьей искрой отмечена!
И тогда, они этого стоят,
Чтоб, рождаясь, гореть вечно!

----------


## Валерьевна

Вроде жизнь меня не напрягала,
Но с годами что-то я устала….
Вроде организм мой не изношен,
Но с годами что-то тяжелее ноша….
Вроде и в душе – «суфле», «конфетки»,
Но с годами что-то попадаются объедки….
Вроде в сердце музыка ВЕЛИКИХ,
Но с годами что-то на слуху – «Поэма» Фибих….
Вроде и в мозгу IQ повыше,
Но с годами что-то едет «крыша»….
Вроде и друзей побольше стало,
Но с годами где-то лучших растеряла….
Вроде где-то, что-то, как-то всё «OK!»,
Но с годами что-то мне грустней.:frown:

----------


## oskar_65

> Вроде жизнь меня не напрягала,
> Но с годами что-то я устала….
> Вроде организм мой не изношен,
> Но с годами что-то тяжелее ноша….
> Вроде и в душе – «суфле», «конфетки»,
> Но с годами что-то попадаются объедки….
> Вроде в сердце музыка ВЕЛИКИХ,
> Но с годами что-то на слуху – «Поэма» Фибих….
> Вроде и в мозгу IQ повыше,
> ...


Браво!
Замечательные строки!!!  :flower:

----------


## bazievsilisa

Доброй ночи) Очень срочно нужны кричалки болельщиков. У нас в университете проходит конкурс красоты "жемчужина" среди сотрудниц. Так вот участницу зовут Настя, ее номер 7. В кричалке желательно соединить слова: жемчужина, анастасия, номер 7. Помогите!

----------


## Валерьевна

*СЧАСТЬЕ*

Не смотрю я в зеркало,
Если день удачно начат.
Не держу на сердце зла.
Отношусь к всему иначе.
Не мечтаю в тишине,
В забытье не утопаю.
Потому, что счастье есть!
И теперь я это знаю!
Счастье это – в детском смехе,
Счастье, ёжиком сопя,
Просыпаясь на рассвете
Улыбнулось для меня!
Счастье мне сказало: «Мама!»,
Спело песню для меня.
Вот, что значит моё счастье – 
Рядом жить день изо дня!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Очень срочно нужны кричалки болельщиков.


Номер СЕМЬ – АНАСТАСИЯ
Она жемчужина России!

****
Номер СЕМЬ приносит счастье,
Потому что это НАСТЯ!
          Или
Номер СЕМЬ приносит счастье,
Если выйдет наша Настя!!!

****
Жемчужину добудем всем
Выбирайте номер СЕМЬ!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

*БОЛЬ*
Подумала, ведь сколько боли
Приносит жизнь в своём подоле.
Но разной боли, разных слёз
И счастья и потери,
А сколько было наших грёз… 
И сколько мы терпели?
Но большей боли в мире нет,
Чем боль рожденья и боль смерти
Переплетая столько лет
Мир радости и горя вместе.
Один и тот же человек,
Пусть даже он безгрешен будет.
Но уготован ему век,
Он дважды боль приносит людям.
Когда появиться на свет,
Боль радости в глазах сияет,
Но прожил… и его уж нет,
А боль потерь не умирает.

----------

Мусиенко (29.12.2019)

----------


## Валерьевна

_Как-то отдыхала в одном уютном черноморском посёлке. Там есть ресторан «Русь». Оказалась невольной свидетельницей одного забавного диалога, приезжих северян и местных южан….
Как водится каждый «кулик» хвалил своё «болотце». К пяти утра всё стало на свои места – Happy and! Сами в конце додумались – что это одна их общая родина, самая, самая, самая….
По горячим следам зарифмовала диалог…. Хотелось передать и смысл,  и итог беседы в песне. Вот она, пока без музыки. 
_
* НАША РУСЬ.*
Ваша Русь, где берёзки умылись росой,
Наша Русь, где по берегу бродишь босой.
Ваша Русь, где морозы звенят хрусталём.
Наша Русь, крики чаек над этим столом.
_Пр-ев: 
Сердце ввысь – поднимись,
Обними две великих Руси.
Радость встреч, боль разлук
Ты в мгновенье одно умести.
Повенчай неба край
С изумрудною гладью морской.
Провожай и встречай
Только в жизни не знай ты покой._ 

Ваша Русь – где часы убегают вперёд
Наша Русь, остановка и время вас ждёт
Ваша Русь  – ностальгии по солнечным дням
Наша Русь, шум прибоя подарим мы вам.
*Пр-ев:* 

Ваша Русь – на ресницах снежинкой дрожит.
Наша Русь – лучик солнца по морю бежит.
Ваша Русь – лилий белых круженье в реке.
Наша Русь – гулкий зов кораблей вдалеке.
*Пр-ев:*

----------


## Лев

> Ваша-Наша Русь,


Киевской началась -
Россией разраслась...

----------


## Валерьевна

******
Я знаю, постоянства нет.
Любовь приходит и уходит.
А мы всё ищем её след
А жизнь-дорога на исходе.
Свернули, может мы не там
На перекрёстке наших судеб?
Делили ношу пополам,
Но этот путь, конечно, труден.
Идя тропинкой отчужденья,
Не глядя, вправо – там тупик
И я твоё не слышу мненье,
А ты срываешься на крик.
Но вот забрезжила надежда – 
Поляна радостных минут.
А вместо елей на поляне
Одни пеньки обид растут.
Болото ссор нас засосало
А где же островки любви?
Но их уже осталось мало.
Наверно, нам не по пути…:frown:

----------


## Валерьевна

*КОЛЫБЕЛЬНАЯ СЫНИШКЕ*

Спи мой маленький сынишка
Ангел всех надежд моих
Недочитанною книжкой
Моя жизнь в руках твоих

Смеха звонкий колокольчик
Вечер весь звенел и стих.
Завтра будем ещё звонче
Смех делить мы на двоих.

Подрастай скорей мой мальчик
Выше южных тополей.
И с душой, и с сердцем настежь
Шире северных морей.

Пусть растут с тобою вместе
Только добрые дела
И отступят в неизвестность
Горе, слёзы и беда.

А сейчас, ты спи сынишка
Дел у нас невпроворот.
Недочитанная книжка
Пусть до завтра подождёт.  :smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Я школу ревности прошла
К тебе претензий не имею.
Слова не стоят и гроша,
А притворяться – не умею.
Мне надоела жизнь в рассрочку.
Твои долги тебе прощаю.
Не рву я письма на кусочки
Тебе по почте возвращаю
Прощай, ненужный человек.
С судьбой меняю я не глядя:
Тебя – на мир в моей душе.
И не звони мне, Бога ради.

           *****
Пред тем сложу я с плеч минуты
Они никчёмны всё равно.
Осколки битой той посуды
Я молча выброшу в ведро.
Сотру я пыль тех слов безумных,
Которые бросал ты мне
Не подоконник ночью лунной,
Когда ругался в тишине.
Запрячу в шкаф обиды чашу,
Запру замок я в доме зла.
Бокал наполню жизнью нашей,
Зажмурюсь, выпью всё до дна.
Но не покажется мне ядом
Та капля сладкая вина.
Безумство дней прожитых рядом,
Уйдёт в былые времена.
И вспомнится души смятенный,
Часы разлук, года любви.
Твоё при встречи утешенье,
Прикосновение руки.
Слова возврата не к печали,
А к солнцу, к радости, к тебе…
И мой бокал не жизнь кончает,
А нас венчает на земле.

----------


## Валерьевна

*ДРУГУ*

Спроси меня, и я отвечу,
А может, просто не замечу
Спросил меня ты или нет,
Но у меня готов ответ.

  Зови меня, и я приду,
  А может, повод лишь найду,
  Что бы от встречи отказаться
  Что бы таинственной казаться.

    Увидь меня, я там стою…
    В твоей судьбе, на том краю…
    А может это и не я,
    А лишь фантазия твоя.

      Заставь меня любить тебя.
      А вдруг мечтал ты и не зря.
      А может это отговорка,
      А вовсе не любовь твоя?

        А может просто удалось
        Тебе заставить меня верить,
        Что всё давно уже сбылось
        И я боюсь теперь потери?

          Потери друга, человека,
          Что дорог стал за столько лет.
          Спроси меня, и я отвечу.
          Ведь у меня готов ответ.

----------


## Валерьевна

* МАЛЬЧИК-ОДУВАНЧИК*
 :Oj: 
1.	Подарил ты мне одуванчик
Помню я в классе пятом
«Ах, какой хороший мальчик»
Мне тогда сказала мама.
Твой подарок я в Алгебру спрятала
И когда за окном дождь стучал
И когда я грустила и плакала
Жёлтый шарик меня согревал.
_Припев:_ 
_Ты жизнь пинаешь, словно мячик.
Мой рыжий мальчик-одуванчик
Пригоршню солнца на ладошке
Ты подарил мне и забыл.
Я в детство возвращаюсь часто
Там рядом ты. Там столько счастья.
И пусть любовь та понарошку
Но ты её мне подарил._

2.	На уроках девчонки шептались
Целый год мы дружили с тобой
А в шестом почему-то расстались
Подарил одуванчик другой.
Но на бал выпускной обязательно
Я с собой одуванчик возьму
Если будешь ты очень внимательный,
Он расскажет, кого я люблю.

_Припев:_

----------


## Лев

> МАЛЬЧИК-ОДУВАНЧИК


Ритмически неровные строки...:frown:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лев*, спасибо!
Я и сама вижу не стыковки, но ностальгия «не позволила» править. Это стихотворение  ооооочень древнее. Из  тех времён, когда «всё по плечу»…. Когда  кажется, что всё получается отлично, что ты на многое способна и т.д. Я подумала, пусть так и будет…    :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Я подумала, пусть так и будет…


Ты ностальгируешь, а я сразу пытаюсь услышать в стихах мелодию и когда такое в строчках есть - звуки прекращаются:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Ты ностальгируешь, а я сразу пытаюсь услышать в стихах мелодию и когда такое в строчках есть - звуки прекращаются


Согласна, толковое замечание, учту.  :Aga: 
Я и сама частенько, не читаю, а напеваю стихи.

----------


## Валерьевна

*РЯДОМ С МАМОЙ*
*1к.* 
Мартовский вечер в окно постучал,
Звонкой капели мотив зазвучал.
Небо фонарики - звёзды зажгло.
С мамочкой рядом тепло.
_Пр-ев:
Ты посиди,
           И не спеши,
Хочешь, я чай тебе заварю.
Приобниму,
             И повторю:
«Я тебя очень люблю»_
*2к*.
Вновь на ладошке Весна принесла
Робкий несмелый луч первый тепла
Стёрла узоры мороза с окон
Слышится капелек звон.
_Пр-ев:
И неспроста
           Бродит весна
Песню тебе мы вместе поём.
Ты отдохни
               Песня любви
Сердце согреет твоё._
*3к.*
Тополь качает листвы колыбель.
Мамочка милая ты мне поверь.
От самых звёзд и до края земли
Сердца добрей не найти.
_Пр-ев:
Это весна, 
                Нам не до сна
С мамой мечтаем мы у окна
Что впереди,
                 Маму спроси
Многое знает она…_

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
*Христос Воскресе! :smile:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1091370.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*ТЫ ОБИДЕЛ МЕНЯ В СУББОТУ*:frown:

1. Ты обидел меня в субботу,
Я её не люблю с тех пор.
В воскресенье плохая погода,
Настроенье крадёт как вор.
Понедельник тяжёлый и грузный
Бродит сонный без цели народ.
Вторник тоже повис обузой.
Не дождусь, когда он пройдёт.

_Припев: 
Семь дней без остатка
Живу на земле
То горько, то сладко,
То не по себе.
А пятница в пяльцах
Восход вышивает.
Влюблённым на пальцы
Кольцо надевает._

2. Середина недели в среду
Делит жизнь мою пополам.
А в четверг, где-то ближе к обеду
Я тоскую по твоим губам.
И я жду с нетерпеньем пятницу.
Я готова тебя простить.
Надоело неделю мне маяться
Я хочу тебя снова любить.
_Припев:_

----------


## Валерьевна

Как грустно мне осознавать,
Потом…, обдумав не спеша,
Что БОГА я готова звать, 
Когда болит моя душа.
Что забываю я о нём,
Когда вокруг сияет свет.
Когда по белой полосе
Бегу, не замечая лет.
А капли чёрного дождя
Мелькают на лету.
И лужи, ручейки смеясь
Перескочить могу.
Не то, что мне и невдомёк,
Что вижу чёрный цвет
Мной плохо выучен «урок».             
И остановок нет.
А вот когда черным черно,
Хоть серый где?...  Мечусь…
Тогда как застучит в висок!
Взгляд ввысь… и я молюсь
И первое, что я прошу
Простить за боли крик.
За то, что позабыв о НЁМ, 
Бежала напрямик.

----------


## Лев

> Взгляд ввысь… и я молюсь


Куда ты взор свой направляешь? -
Звучит вопрос Христа в веках...
Как птица в небе ты летаешь?
До дна морского рыбой доплываешь?
Вглубь Сердца своего взгляни - растаешь
Душою, Духом в Нём и в Небесах...

----------


## Валерьевна

*******

Закурил…
Затушил…
Сигареты… 
Сюжеты…
Не звонил, 
Не спешил,
Но сейчас не об этом.

Столько раз провожал,
Закрывал свои двери.
Никого не держал.
Вновь придут.
В это верил…

Закурил…
Затушил…
Смята пачка пустая.
Чью-то жизнь одолжил
И живу прожигая?

Но никто не идёт
Я сижу без движенья
Может кто-то зовёт?
Не спугнуть…
Наважденье?

Развернул мир ЛИЦОМ!
А увидел ЗАТЫЛОК!
Вроде не был глупцом…
И не жил средь бутылок….

Что-то не рассчитал,
Где-то я не напрягся.
Сделал в жизни привал
И один оказался!

Зажигалка в руке,
Но без пользы щелчок…
Все, кто был - ВДАЛЕКЕ,
Сам нажал на курок!

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Ему дана была одна валентность на любовь
А он не думал, что найти её не так-то просто.
Он исходил дорогу жизни, сбив подошвы в кровь
И для него, возможное вдруг стало невозможным. :frown:

*****
Как небо от земли, с тобой отделены,
Прозрачным воздухом непонимания.
И где та линия, где слиться мы должны,
Там верно будет вакуум мироздания.  :Tu: 

*****
Если на солнце вылить чернила,
Мир развернуть спиной к себе.
Можно купить верёвку и мыло,
И день отметить в календаре. 
 :eek:

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Ничего….
Переболела….
Вишня, вон в саду поспела...
Любоваться буду ей,
Приглашу домой друзей…
Нет, пожалуй, ещё рано,
Разговоры…
Соль на рану…
Объясненья, сожаленья,
Утешенья…
В воскресенье 
Пусть друзья ко мне приходят.
Или лучше через годик.
Вот тогда, наверно, точно
На тебе поставлю ТОЧКУ!:eek:

----------


## yozhik67

QUOTE=Валерьевна]Если на солнце вылить чернила,
Мир развернуть спиной к себе.
Можно купить верёвку и мыло,
И день отметить в календаре.[/QUOTE]


Кто сказал, что умереть так просто?
Пусть расскажет, кто пытался не от скуки,
Как коротки порой для бритвы руки,
А для верёвки не хватает роста.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Кто сказал, что умереть так просто?


Коль суицидом человек не болен,
То, думаю, что хватит ему воли
Единожды решить: «Он где,
На небе хочет жить, иль на земле?»
И вот тогда, отметить день в календаре.

----------


## yozhik67

Желать на Небесах остаться?..
Решать, конечно, каждый волен,
Но чтоб от ЖИЗНИ отказаться,
Он должен быть б е с с п о р н о болен.

----------


## Лев

*Валерьевна*,
*yozhik67*,
 О чём вы спорите Земляне?
 Такое разве только что по пьяни...
 Сказал когда-то Иисус-Мудрец:
 Ведь Небеса внутри Сердец...

----------


## Валерьевна

> *Желать на Небесах остаться?..
> Решать, конечно, каждый волен,
> Но чтоб от ЖИЗНИ отказаться,
> Он должен быть б е с с п о р н о болен.*


*ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА!!!!* :Ok:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Валерьевна,
>  yozhik67,
>  О чём вы спорите Земляне?
>  Такое разве только что по пьяни...
>  Сказал когда-то Иисус-Мудрец:
>  Ведь Небеса внутри Сердец...


_Мы это знаем! Принимаем!
Но Бог не судит ведь за то,
Что в спорах истину рождая
Мы подтверждаем дело рук его?!_:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Что в спорах истину рождая


В спорах пытаются утвердиться чьи-то понимания. Истина, она есть вне зависимости от того, понимает ли это субъект... Всевышний никого не судит - Он Любит...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Всевышний никого не судит - Он Любит...


Что любит нас Господь,
В то верю,
Но, как и всякое его дитя,
Я в спорах дружеских проверю,
Что верю в то, не только я….

----------


## Валерьевна

*Он и Она*
- Достань мне солнце! Достань луну!
- Но я люблю тебя, как могу…
- Зажги мне звёзды! Укроти  огонь!
- Ты душу больно мою не тронь...
- Раздуй ураган! Сплети мне смерч!
- Ты долю тяжкую сбрось с моих плеч…
- Принеси океан к моим ногам!
- Всё, что в нём есть, я тебе отдам…
- Я вижу, ты смотришь совсем на другую?!
- Устал я, мне трудно… О воле тоскую...
- Оставь и забудь всё, просила о чём,
- Но жизнь ведь прошла?...
- Она бьёт ключом!!! И сердце, как солнце,
  Горит, как звезда! И любви океан не испит до дна!
  И я с тобой! И мне нужен ты!
- Нет. Теперь ты оставь мечты… :frown:

----------


## Валерьевна

_Сегодня шла на работу, сыро, тоскливо и туман напал на город. 
Пока дошла, сочинилась песня._
*ПО ДОРОГЕ.*
1. По дороге, где туман
Прячет улицы и лица
Я бреду как будто пьян
Одиночеством напился.
И ловлю я каждый звук,
Чьё-то тёплое дыханье.
Счастье выпустил из рук
Нет за это оправданья.

_Пр-ев:
Позови меня. Прошу!
Мы пока не разминулись,
Чтоб сердца любви коснулись,
Я уже к тебе спешу._

2. По дороге, где туман
Прячет раненные души.
Одиночества изъян
Так болит и сердце душит.
И ловлю я каждый звук
Каблучков по тротуару.
Счастье выпустил из рук
И с тех пор ношу я траур

----------


## oskar_65

> 1. По дороге, где туман
> Прячет улицы и лица
> Я бреду как будто пьян
> Одиночеством напился.





> 2. По дороге, где туман
> Прячет раненные души.
> Одиночества изъян
> Так болит и сердце душит.


Здорово и песенно! :flower: 

Каблуки по тротуару
Отбивают темп.. идёшь
На работу, на запару..
Тихо про себя поёшь..
Это метод! это классно!
Применял его не раз..
Главное, слова запомнить!
Повторяй 12 раз! :biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Главное, слова запомнить!
> Повторяй 12 раз!


Нет, как я ни повторяю,
Но слова все забываю.
Отвлекут соседи, дети,
Что-то спросят, иль ответят.
Только мысль в стихах живая,
А слова все улетают.
Способ я нашла другой
Карандаш всегда со мной.
И пишу, на чём придётся,
Что под руку попадётся.
Лист, блокнот. Листок рекламы,
В руки, что суют упрямо.
Даже в паспорте однажды
Был записан «опус» важный.
Шаг за шагом, остановка.
Строчку записала ловко.
И опять бегу… дела -
Что успела, то смогла.
Все попутчики негласно,
Смотрят на меня с опаской.
И возможно крутят пальцем
Я в уме: «Гуляйте вальсом»
Этот я ответ писала,
И салатик нарезала.
Жаль, что много забываю
Записать. Не успеваю.  :Tu:

----------


## oskar_65

> Шаг за шагом, остановка.
> Строчку записала ловко.
> И опять бегу… дела -
> Что успела, то смогла.


Понимаю... чем тернистей
Путь поэта, тем мощней
Наполняет он сюжеты
Энергетикой своей...
Только... как-то жалко паспорт..
И рекламку... и людей,
В вечно-уходящем вальсе
Адекватности твоей...
Есть одно простое средство
Облегчить сей марафон:
Маленький... совсем не сложный
В обращеньи...
Диктофон. :wink::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Маленький... совсем не сложный
> В обращеньи...
> Диктофон.


С диктофоном тоже сложно.
Мой так вон на батарейках.
Деткам , дай лишь! Что, не можно?
Все запреты - лишь затейки :)

Кинешься... Ан не зараяжен!...
.........................................
Всё запуталось и сбилось.
Карандаш- вот тут вся милость!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Есть одно простое средство
> Облегчить сей марафон:
> Маленький... совсем не сложный
> В обращеньи...
> Диктофон.


Оно, конечно, хорошо,
Но есть два объективных «но»:
1.На день сегодняшний, увы,
Дешевле мне карандаши.
2. Пока пишу – пусть пальцем крутят,
Заговорю... Что скажут люди?
Решат, что худо мне сейчас.
Народ «отзывчивый» у нас.
За сумасшедшую сойду,kuku
И на работу не дойду.      




> Карандаш- вот тут вся милость!


 :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

*НЕЛЬЗЯ!*

Нельзя беду впускать в наш дом.
Пусть тихо трётся за окном.
Пусть истлевает на жаре
Промокнет насквозь в ноябре.
А в январе замёрзнет дико
И испарится по весне.
Закроем окна у родных,
Замок повесим у друзей.
И люди те, что всех бедней,
Пусть не столкнуться тоже с ней.

Нельзя обиду в дом впускать!
Её  лелеять и ласкать!
И строить планы для расплаты,
Чтоб местью праву отыскать.
Нельзя судить друзей, родных,
Ведь в ситуациях иных,
Ты тоже можешь оказаться,
И мир захочет поквитаться
С тобой за все твои грехи.
Прости ж другим их! Помоги!

----------


## Валерьевна

******
На небо вышла полная Луна.  
Но чем она полна? Не знаем.  
Она полна туманом тайных знаний, 
Или обманом, как бокал вина,   
который выпиваем весь, до дна.
И лишь тогда тревогу забываем. 
А утром, отрезвев, мы полной грудью 
вдохнём реальность солнечных познаний….

Луна зависла вдруг у края крыши.   
Мерцают звёзды - неба слёзы.   
Боясь, что легкомысленно берёзы 
её зацепят, ветер еле дышит. 
И ждёт, когда взойдёт Луна повыше. 
Её прозрачность действует нервозно 
А разум, заглушает подсознанье     
вопросы, задавая нам серьёзно...

_______________________
P.S.
Вот, это я вчера загнула…
Чего взбрело? Наверно, полная луна.
Но, всё же записать рискнула,
Пусть будет, коли мысль пришла.

----------


## Валерьевна

*****

Нет, старость я не культивирую,
Всё бегать от неё пытаюсь.
Опять мозги свои третирую,
Уйти в «нокаут» опасаюсь.
Читаю многое и много,
Когда свободна пять минут,
Чтоб с молодёжью только в ногу -
Не то из строя ведь попрут.

Нет, старость я не культивирую,
Но к ней немного привыкаю.
Свободных мест не саботирую,
Когда уступят – приседаю.
Пытаюсь слышать и неслышное,
Чтоб аппарат не подарили.
Пытаюсь видеть и невидное.
Опять же, чтоб не надурили.

Нет, старость я не культивирую,
Но в путь уже я собираюсь. 
Пока ещё координирую
Мозги и тело. Улыбаюсь...
Душа и сердце в такт вибрируют
И мудрость близко так летает.
Меня пусть старость культивирует,
Жизнь новым смыслом наполняет.:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Он всегда хорошо себя чувствовал,
С теми, кто ему сочувствовал.
Он всегда был такой ласковый,
Появлялся только под маскою
Он всегда всех очаровывал
Незаметно любовь подворовывал
Он всегда пел всем дифирамбы
Души грыз, из тел строил дамбы         
А она, его взяла и опрокинула.
А потом притворилась невинною
Мол, она его случайно задела.
А все радовались: «Получил за дело!»
Вроде всем он должен быть приятен.
Но никто не распахнул ему объятий….

----------


## Валерьевна

Перестань осуждать других.
Перестань метаться по кругу.
Каждый учиться в жизни ЖИТЬ,
И ценить себя и друга
На коленях стоишь – поднимись.
С пьедестала глядишь – слезь со стула.
Вся в грязи перемазалась – чисть,
До чего ты уже прикоснулась.

----------


## Валерьевна

*ИДЁТ ВЕСНА.*

1.Вот, здорово!
Звучит весенняя капель.
Над городом,
Летают стаи голубей.
По улицам,
Бегут вприпрыжку   ручейки.
Любуются,
Своим нарядом лучики.

_Пр-ев:
Идёт весна, всем не до сна.
И снова мы влюбляемся.
Надежды полная душа,
Мечтами окрыляется!_

2.Ломаются,
На лужах льдинки, как стекло.
Мечтается,
И на душе опять тепло.
Без умолка,
Повсюду музыка звучит.
Придумал кто,
Весенней песенки мотив.
Пр-ев:

3.И кружится,
В зелёном платьице земля.
По лужицам,
Смеясь, бежит судьба моя. 
Щекочется,
Веснушкой детство на носу.
Так хочется
Обнять друзей, весь мир, весну!
Пр-ев:

----------


## Валерьевна

*ДОБРО И ЗЛО.*

И напрасно все спорят,
Что добро – побеждает зло.
Если смерть – это зло, – 
Победитель оно.
И напрасно раскрашивать
Чёрным и белым
Категории эти,
Углём или мелом
Суть останется той же,
Смерть – это зло.
Значит зло, побеждает добро.
Ну, а если и правду народ говорит,
Что добро только правое дело творит,
Значит смерть и добро – 
Ставим знак мы равно
Умирая – добро победит!

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Я не ухожу, 
      Я  пришла.
Я не скажу, 
      Я не знаю сама.
Может сегодня ветер злословья
Даст отдохнуть от обид и зла.
Я не спешу,
      Я подожду.
Ты покури…
     А вдруг полегчает.
Я кофе сварю, с тобой посижу.
А хочешь, давай заварю тебе чаю.
Но ты всё молчишь.
      А внутри уголёк,
Терзанья, сомненья и страха,
Не гаснет, а тлеет,
      И новый виток
Закручивает с размаху.
И вот брошен взгляд,
     А в душе пустота
Бессилие с жалостью душат…
А так ли нужна сейчас прямота,
Спасёт ли она наши души?
Давай помолчим,
     Пусть минуты бегут.
Пусть слова утопают в молчанье.
Давай сохраним в нашем доме уют.
И нас тишина повенчает.

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Изловчилась. От удара я ушла.
Излечилась от привычного душа.
Изменилось отношение к себе.
Удивилась. Что нашла тогда в тебе?
Полюбила утром в зеркало смотреть.
Позабыла одиночество терпеть.
Посулила встречу новую судьба.
Убедила, что надежда есть пока.
И не сложно стало мне опять дышать.
И не грЕшно вновь любовь свою искать.
И не страшно сердце настежь распахнуть.
Очень важно, мне СЕБЯ  СЕБЕ вернуть!

----------


## Валерьевна

Белый дым мозги окутал.
Мысли все бегут толпой.
Видно, чёрт меня попутал,
Что связался я с тобой.
Не причёсан,  не умытый.
Целый день хожу больной.
Просто я тобой забытый,
Ты сегодня не со мной.
Не со мной проводишь вечер,
И не я цветы дарю.
Не для нас зажгутся свечи,
И не я и затушу.
Это просто чертовщина. 
Что ни шаг – ищу тебя.     
Я же всё-таки  мужчина!
Нужно в руки взять себя! 
Нужно делом заниматься.
Спорт, общение, покой…
Лягу…, сны дурные сняться,
где есть ты, но не со мной.
Всё умом я понимаю,
Но внутри болит опять.
Как забыть тебя, не знаю.
Надоело мне страдать.
Ум - дурак, и я такой же.
В сердце – ты, и вы хитрей.
Вот бы стать простым прохожим,
В жизни взбалмошной твоей.

----------


## Валерьевна

*Дорогие друзья! Хочу поделиться с вами радостным событием в моей жизни! 
Позвонили из Питера, сказали, что мои песни напечатали в детском музыкальном журнале! Я очень счастлива! Рада, что мои песенки будут петь детки! Рада за мамочку, она мной гордится! Рада, что моё увлечение приносит пользу! Просто счастлива!!!*
Вот одна из них:
*МЫ С КОСМОСОМ НА ТЫ*
1. Конечно, до звёзд нам добраться нелегко.
Мы руки протянули, а звёзды далеко.
Но мы растём и крепнем, мечту свою храним.
И значит, очень скоро 
Мы в космос полетим.

_Припев:
Нас ждут планеты дальние,
Нас ждут ракеты быстрые,
И звёзд поля бескрайние,
Там города мы выстроим.
И от звезды и до звезды
Мы будем с космосом на ты!_

2. Возьмём мы с собою улыбку и мечту.
И песню в поднебесье споём мы на лету.
А дождь метеоритный, для нас как дождь грибной,
И облетев всю землю
Вернёмся мы домой.
_Припев:_

3. Мы курс на дружбу держим, на добрые дела.
Нам в космосе безбрежном галактика мала.
И где друзей мы встретим, 
Там солнце мы зажжём
Для всех детей на свете 
Мы мир наш сбережём.
_Припев:_

----------


## Skadi

> мои песни напечатали в детском музыкальном журнале! Я очень счастлива!


*Дорогая Анжела, от всей души поздравляю! Просто замечательно, что Ваше творчество находит применение в реальной жизни, что стихи не просто для души, для поддержки кому-то или созвучны настроению других людей. Очень приятно, когда стихи - песенные строки - исполняемы, да ещё детьми! Очень рада за Вас! :smile:*



> Рада за мамочку, она мной гордится!


*Несомненно, маме особенно приятно, когда их дети удачливы и счастливы этим*

----------


## Лайн

> Мы курс на дружбу держим, на добрые дела.


Поздравляю :Drag 01: , так держать! :Aga:

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

ВАЛЕРЕВНА! поздравляю! Это  здорово,что люди  смогут  познакомиться  с Вашим  творчеством!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1179262.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Валерьевна*,
 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Оля, Светлана, Татьяна, Павел!*
*Большое вам СПАСИБО, что разделили со мной радость!*
Очень жаль, что нет у меня плюса этой песни, а сама я не пою. 
Но,  я только что сделала в mp3 фонограмму с прописанной мелодией. Хочу девочкам музыкантам из детского отдела отдать, думаю пригодиться. Сама, давно написала эту песню, из-за отсутствия свежего материала для детей ко Дню Космонавтики. 
Не судите строго, я не профессионал, музыку сочиняю очень редко, а аранжировки вообще делаю по случаю (из-за неумения).  :Oj: 
Ещё раз большое вам всем, друзья, *СПАСИБО!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
И *Oskar_65*, что заглянули! :flower: 

«Мы с космосом на ты»
http://dump.ru/file/4591720

----------


## tamara rabe

Рада за Вас! Это здорово, когда то, что ты пишешь нравится ещё кому-то. :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

ТЕЛО – флюгер наш беспечный.
Мозг – команда,
всплеск движений.
Сон – 
В квадрате наслаждений.
Двигатель души не вечный.

Флюгер крутит смерч ЭМОЦИЙ.
Смех раскатом – 
Песня звонче.
Слёзы градом – 
Стоны громче.
Хватит всем горячих порций.

МЫСЛИ – голуби на крыше.
Есть свобода,
Есть привязка.
Жизнь – работа,
Смерть – развязка.
И к Всевышнему поближе.

ДУШИ – Бога пациенты.
С кем-то вера,
Кто-то мимо. 
Правду – смело,
Ложь – ранимо.
На грехах стоят акценты.

----------


## Валерьевна

Жизнь переполнена делами,
За всем нам трудно уследить.
Событий череда, за нами,
Лишь подгоняет нашу прыть.
Мы мчимся ветром, вихрем, смерчем.
И поворот в судьбе, не в счёт.
Остановить нас в жизни нечем.
Вот дети….
Да, предъявят счёт.
И дай нам Бог, тот счёт из детства,
Всем радостью лишь оплатить.
Ведь можно жить и по соседству,
Но одиноко волком выть. :Tu:

----------


## Валерьевна

*ОШИБКА*
Я сказала: -  «Да!»
Ты ответил: - «Нет!»
Я сказала: - «Всё!»
Ты молчишь в ответ.
Ты захлопнул дверь…
Я звоню домой…
Кто же я теперь,
Если не с тобой?
В бесполезных спорах, 
ссорах, в униженье,
Возникает только
Наше охлажденье.
Так оставим миру
Светлые улыбки.
И не будем делать
Глупые ошибки! :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

****
Дрель в виске,
Жизнь в тоске стала.
На земле рядом все,
Мало.
Как бы ввысь,
А не вниз?!
Сразу…
Без проблем.
Без дилемм.
Газу!!!
Пара фраз, 
Пара глаз – 
Шутка.
Иногда, 
одинок жутко.
День пришёл…
День ушёл…
Верю!
Так всегда – 
Никогда  
Без потери.

----------


## Валерьевна

****
Прошло желание сказать.
На Бога буду уповать,
молитву, чтоб мою услышал,
среди людского стона. Свыше
Пошлёт Он знак простой тебе,
И ты вдруг вспомнишь обо мне.
Что по земле ещё брожу.
За жизнь цепляюсь и дышу.
Твой часто номер набираю.
Тебя, себя, жизнь проклинаю,
Пусть голос рвётся сквозь гудки,
Сжимая сердце, как тиски…
Увидеть – да. Ещё хочу,
но не сказать. И я молчу.:confused:

----------


## Валерьевна

[CENTER]*ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ!!! 
ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ НАШЕГО ФОРУМА!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1280504m.jpg[/IMG]

Бывает, бредёшь по жизни дороге,
А рядом попутчики  – люди, не Боги.
Именно те, кто горшки обжигает,
Кто верит, надеется, любит, страдает.
И вдруг понимаешь – не зря ведь живёшь,
Когда рядом с ними в строю ты идёшь.
*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ВАМ* – творцы и мечтатели:
Поэты, художники и воспитатели,
Учитель, певец, фотограф, актёр,
Композитор, прозаик и просто тапёр,
Ведущие праздников нужных и разных, 
Музыкант, хореограф –
*ВАС ВСЕХ* столько классных!
*СОЗДАТЕЛИ САЙТА, ХРАНИТЕЛИ ФОРУМА – 
ДВИЖОК В НАШЕЙ ЖИЗНИ - In-ku!  ЭТО ЗДОРОВО!!!*

----------


## oskar_65

> Дрель в виске,
> Жизнь в тоске стала.
> На земле рядом все,
> Мало.
> Как бы ввысь,
> А не вниз?!
> Сразу…
> Без проблем.
> Без дилемм.
> ...


Жёстко,
Коротко и ёмко.
Будто выстрел
В тишине
Громко.  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> В тишине
> Громко.


_Да, точно так и было.
Вдруг в тишине, по голове, и засверлило.
Проснулась, записала и забыла,
но целый день под ощущением ходила,
что мне чего-то не хватает.
Что кто-то должен что-то мне, а кто не знаю.
А может я чего-то всем недодала.
Да, вот такие заморочки и дела.
От жизни просто так не отмахнёшься.
А сам с собою диалог вести – свихнёшься._:eek:

_А сегодня вот, что на ум зашло. Даже не знаю откуда…_
*****
Снова встреча залатала
Жизни старую рубаху.
Говорят, что время лечит
Боль обид, неся на плаху.

Прилетает друг мой детства.
Я спешу, сверяя время.
Пульс частит, взрывает вены,
Чтоб разлуки сбросить бремя.

Приговором расстоянье
Было в годы, километры.
А теперь в одно мгновенье
Между нами миллиметры.

Нас обнимет покаянье,
И седин не замечая,
Как мальчишки, клятву детства 
Принесём и помечтаем.   

Дураки! Жизнь не случайно
Разбросала нас с тобою.
Мы на гордость променяли 
Рук пожатие мужское.

Ведь из сердца не изъять нам,
Словно пулю, нашу память.
Но теперь хоть понимаем,
Детства друг не должен ранить!

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Нарушается мир, подавляется воля.
Кто-то воюет, кто-то спорит,
Кто-то пьёт горькую, кто-то блудит,
Чья-то душа на небо летит.
И мы шагаем годами, веками,
Подчас нажимая на жизни педали,
Подчас спотыкаясь, и снова вставая,
Торопимся жить, друг друга толкая.

----------


## Валерьевна

******
Вчера сказала Вам случайно,
Ну, просто вдруг сорвалось с губ,
Что внешне, Вы милы необычайно,
Но вот душа – почти загнивший труп.
Вы так обыденно ругались
Без виртуозности в словах,
Обидеть всё меня пытались,
Искомый мат застрял в зубах.
Вам это – показалось мало,
И в бреднях обвинили Вы меня.
Да, не подумав, я сказала…
Добавлю: «Бог на всё и всех судья»

----------


## Skadi

> И мы шагаем годами, веками,
> Подчас нажимая на жизни педали,
> Подчас спотыкаясь, и снова вставая,
> Торопимся жить, друг друга толкая.





> Вчера сказала Вам случайно,
> Ну, просто вдруг сорвалось с губ


 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

****
Вы подглядели жизнь мою.
За это я Вас не виню.
Случайно дверь в неё открылась,
а Вы лишь рядом находились.
Услышали обрывки фраз…
Предназначались не для Вас,
мои мольба, слеза и стон.
Увы, но все же Вы не Он,
Чтоб на вопросы отвечать
и путь мне дальше указать.
Не надо в душу через щель,
Я вас прошу: «Прикройте дверь»
Я, отболев сама открою,
Но выйду в мир уже другою…

----------


## Black Lord

> Вы подглядели жизнь мою.
> За это я Вас не виню.


Боже мой, как всё похоже,
Даже мысли наши схожи.
Надо тему пролистать,
Изречённое понять...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Боже мой, как всё похоже,
> Даже мысли наши схожи.


Не можем быть похожи мы
Ведь полушария разделены,
На Же и эМ, 
Увы, увы… :frown:
А значит образ мысли наш
В похожести – один мираж… :wink: :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> Не можем быть похожи мы
> Ведь полушария разделены,
> На Же и эМ,


Я не про мозг,
Про чувство,
Мысли.
Про дух земной,
Про струны жизни.
Про фразы строк,
Про щель и боль.
Хотя о чём эт я...
.............уволь.

----------


## Валерьевна

*******
Когда меняются ценности,
Мы спорим до самозабвенности,
Мы ночь напролёт в упоении,
Всё ищем ответы, решения.
Давай не будем о вечности,
Давай побудем беспечными.
Наполним бокалы мы крайностью – 
Коктейлем иллюзий с реальностью.
Оборвём провода-извилины,
Чтобы нас удержать не могли они,
в этом ракурсе, в этом времени,
где давно мы уже потеряны.

----------


## Skadi

> Давай не будем о вечности,
> Давай побудем беспечными.


 :Aga: :smile: :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Наполним бокалы мы крайностью – 
> Коктейлем иллюзий с реальностью.
> Оборвём провода-извилины,
> Чтобы нас удержать не могли они,
> в этом ракурсе, в этом времени,
> где давно мы уже потеряны.


 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*ЗАБАВЫ.*
Забавы…
Эти, народа забавы….
Кто ради денег,
Кто ради славы.
Монетку подбросят 
И жизнь проживают.
Какой стороной упадёт?
Всё гадают.

Забавы…
Эти, народа забавы…
Кто ради чести,
Кто для расправы.
Рулетку запустят,
И жизнь проживают.
Вдох, выдох… и замер.
Щелчок ожидают.

Забавы…
Эти, народа забавы…
Вот кто ради детства – 
Они – будут ПРАВЫ!
Наденут лишь маски,
На сцене играют.
Пусть дети смеются,
Пусть счастье узнают!

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*,
_Анжел, это от меня..._

[IMG]http://*********ru/1373409.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Анжел, это от меня...


  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Вот, что увидела здесь я: 
Она мечтает.
Сначала, вроде, села отдохнуть,
На луч, скользящий по воде, взглянуть,
На берег, чем-то близкий, но далёкий. 
Но  этот вечер для неё не одинокий.
Произнесла волшебные слова - 
И в мире грёз уже она.
Ведь волшебство тех слов – не новь,
Слова просты – ПРИШЛА ЛЮБОВЬ!

----------


## Валерьевна

Жара и жажда! Жутко жаба душит! 
Живут же люди! Жалюзи, джакузи, 
Женева, жемчуг, женщины и в картах джокер...  
И сразу банк срывают в покер.
Жратва в желудке и пониже….
Разбавьте желчь и жалость – зависть жиже.
Вам не знакома жизни жажда.
Вы жертву принесли, хотя б однажды?
А жаба душит... 
Эт, к Ивану -
Ему царевны по карману.

----------


## PAN

> Образы попутчиков


Умница... :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Ему царевны по карману.


Хорошо, когда царевны в кармане -
Руки можно вынуть...:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Хорошо, когда царевны в кармане -
> Руки можно вынуть...


Хорошим мозгам всегда дело найдётся, 
Кто  руки пристроит, тот что-то добьётся.
И зависть зажмётся тогда в уголок, 
Когда ты хоть  что-то, но САМ всё же смог!
Конечно, потом это что-то рассмотришь,
Найдёшь недостатки, с собою поспоришь.
Но выгода в том, что ты занят здесь делом.      
Глядишь, жаба зависти и захирела.  :Ha:

----------


## Валерьевна

*ПесТня. Грустная. 
Это с расстройства, что итальяши проиграли (тока придумала, названия ещё не придумала).* 

1. Достану кошелёк,
Вытащу грошИ.
Теперь мне поперёк,
Некуда спешить.
Меня жизнь помотав, 
Пугает сединой.
Я расплачусь за всё,
Любимая с тобой. :Aga: 

_Пр-ев:
Я свою любовь боялся,
научился врать.
Я забыть тебя пытался, 
но не потерять.
Молод был, не  разобрался,
что к чему, и как.
Ты сказала, я поверил,
что любовь – пустяк._

2. Крылья за спиной,
Были после встреч.
Эх, порыв души,
Не сумел сберечь!
Но ангелы разлук
Трубили мне отбой.
Я расплачусь за всё
Любимая с тобой.:cool:

3. Я не стал ручным,
И не одинок.
Тетиву судьбы,
Натянуть не смог.
Моя стрела любви,
Осталась за чертой.
Я расплачусь за всё
Любимая с тобой. :Ha:

----------


## Валерьевна

А разве это Вы не знали?
Не может быть всегда в печали,
Тот человек, который дышит,
Весною птичье пенье слышит,
И видит солнце каждый день,
И запах уловив, сирень
идя с работы замечает.
Простив себя – других прощает.
Которому, так повезло,
что может чувствовать тепло,
Ладошки детской, рук любимой.
И память детства, что храним мы,
в его сознании живёт.
В печаль тогда он не уйдёт.

----------


## Лайн

> Не может быть всегда в печали,


это точно  :Oj: 
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 12:  :Vishenka 29:   :Vishenka 22:   :Fiona 01:   :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka_16:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лайн, Светочка, СПАСИБО за такую весёлую галерею смайликов!!!* :Vah: :biggrin: :Ok: 
*СПАСИБО, что ты всегда заглядываешь на мои странички, я всегда этому рада!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

_Это для тебя сочинила, мне кажется это одна из твоих ценностей в жизни – делиться хорошим._
*На заре ты, проснувшись в окно погляди,
Солнце встало в веснушках, и поют соловьи.
Встретил день тебя радостно, полон любви.
Вот и ты своё счастье с людьми раздели.*

----------


## Валерьевна

_Труднее всего стереть точки, поставленные над «И» С. Ежи Лец_
****
Привет, ты снова в этом платье.
Твой запах. Эти же духи.
Ну ладно, может всё же хватит,
Нам ставить точки все над «И».
Не надо больше комплиментов,
В которых яд гремучих змей.
Зачем искать таких моментов,
Когда столкнёмся у дверей?
Глаза твои солгать не могут,
Хоть губы шепчут: «Уходи».
Читаю в них опять тревогу,
Немой вопрос: «Что впереди?»
Мгновенье… снова взгляд холодный,
Сарказм, усмешки, вновь война…  
Но не мечтатель я бесплодный,
И знаю я, - Ты для меня!
Зачем играя в равнодушье,
Скрываешь ты любовь свою.
Давай откроем наши души.
Ведь я тебя ещё люблю!

----------


## Skadi

> Но не мечтатель я бесплодный,
> И знаю я, - Ты для меня!
> Зачем играя в равнодушье,
> Скрываешь ты любовь свою.
> Давай откроем наши души.


 :Aga:  :Ok: 

Давай откроем наши души -
Там есть что друг для друга слушать!

----------


## Лайн

> Это для тебя сочинила, мне кажется это одна из твоих ценностей в жизни – делиться хорошим.
> На заре ты, проснувшись в окно погляди,
> Солнце встало в веснушках, и поют соловьи.
> Встретил день тебя радостно, полон любви.
> Вот и ты своё счастье с людьми раздели.


 :Oj: Ой, спасибо!я тоже в веснушкахkuku

----------


## Валерьевна

*ЭВОЛЮЦИЯ ЛИЧНОСТИ.*
То, что было вчера очень важно,
Оказалось сегодня – пустырь.
Оказалось, не в той ты упряжке,
Иль не тот у тебя поводырь.
Оказалось, что было так значимо,
Вдруг рассыпалось прямо в руках.
Ты, вопросом, сидишь озадаченный.
В остальном – пустота в мозгах.
Потерялась куда-то устойчивость,
Нет надёжности шага вперёд.
Ищешь выход куда-то настойчиво,
А куда вот, душа не поймёт.
Отпускаешь себя ты на поиски,
В разноплановые миры.
Апеллируешь даже к совести…
Темнота. И вовне и внутри.
Вот такие бывают кризисы.
Для кого-то, быть может, казусы.
Здесь этически, трудно высветить 
У позиций жизненных ракурсы.
В маргинальных таких ситуациях,
Ты на стыке личных эпох.
А для общества – в эвакуации,
Пока сделать что-то не смог.

----------


## Лайн

> Оказалось, что было так значимо,
> Вдруг рассыпалось прямо в руках.


[IMG]http://*********ru/1414283.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Зачем играя в равнодушье,
> Скрываешь ты любовь свою.
> Давай откроем наши души.
> Ведь я тебя ещё люблю!


Натянута струной, как жИла
Приросшая давно к душе...
Любовь? Ещё ли ею живы?...
И тихим раем в шалаше...

Пора признать нам неизбежность 
И сделав выбор -  сделать шаг...
Найти звезду, рассыпать нежность
И растворить сомнений мрак  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Пора признать нам неизбежность 
> И сделав выбор -  сделать шаг...


****
А давай-ка  сегодня без фальши
разберёмся. И жить будем дальше.
Будем слушать гудки парохода,
Любоваться, как прежде, восходом,
Улыбаться друг другу при встрече,
Зажигать ароматные свечи,
Исполнять любые капризы,
Раз в неделю, иль чаще – сюрпризы.
Целоваться, как раньше, украдкой.
Я опять стану тайной, загадкой,
Ты забудешь жену-зануду.
Вот сейчас домою посуду…

----------


## Лев

> Я опять стану тайной, загадкой,
> Ты забудешь жену-зануду.
> Вот сейчас домою посуду…


Уж вымыта давно посуда,
Хотела вновь я тайной стать...
Усталость властвует занудой :Aga: 
Какая тут любовь? Пошла я... спать :Vah:

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
 – Не слышат люди, если громко скажешь,
На крик сорвёшься и рукой покажешь,
В какую сторону по жизни им идти!
 – А ты там был? Ах, нет! Так не свисти...

*****
 - А можно мне с пути свернуть?
 - Пожалуй, нет, свернуть не сможешь,
А вот понять попробуй путь,
В конце, пройдя, всё подытожишь.
- Зачем его мне понимать?
- Когда пойдёшь дорогой, 
Ты, понимая, будешь знать,
А это очень много.
- Зачем ручная кладь нужна из этих самых знаний?
- Без них – цена не велика твоих всех притязаний.
Да, путь далёк, и тяжела, бывает знаний ноша,
Зато решение принять, лишь знание поможет.





> Какая тут любовь? Пошла я... спать


Именно это. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Зато решение принять, лишь знание поможет.


Бывает знание мешает
Решение принять...
"Я знаю, что ничего не знаю" -
Мудрец сказал, а как понять?...:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Бывает знание мешает
> Решение принять...


Да, бывает горе от ума.:eek:
Но эт, ещё не страшно.
А вот когда ты без ума
Бросаешься бесстрашно
На амбразуру всех решений,
Здесь мало будет утешений,
Здесь пострадавших будет много.
Ты не прошёл ту жизнь-дорогу.



> "Я знаю, что ничего не знаю" -
> Мудрец сказал, а как понять?..


А вот мудрец, наверно прав,
Уйдём мы, всё ведь не познав.
Да и живем, не зная завтра,
Где, как и с кем съедим свой завтрак. :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Лайн

Мы часто делаем ошибки,
Мы примеряем маски лжи.
Решенья наши очень зыбки,
На мир ты сердцем посмотри.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1401919m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Бывает знание мешает
> Решение принять...
> "Я знаю, что ничего не знаю" -
> Мудрец сказал, а как понять?...:rolleyes:


"Тот, кто знает, что он ничего не знает, знает больше , чем тот, который ничего не знает и не знает о том , что он ничего не знает...." :Aga: kuku

Мне знакомо это высказывание на нем. яз.  Вот...Перевела .:biggrin::eek:

----------


## Валерьевна

_В разделе «Инструментал» послушала классного гитариста. 
Зот Малахова. Его композицию "My dream". 
Красивая вещь.  Вот, что услышала._:rolleyes:


Устал от грёз, ЕЁ искав? 
Но у мечты здесь много прав. 
Она так сладостно манИт,
И голову кружит…  кружит…
Ты путаешь моменты, дни,
ЕЁ зовёшь. Но все они,
кто  не похож, на зов спешат.
Лукавят, льстят, манят, грешат…
Их жар уняв, спешишь забыться.
И снова грёзой насладится.
Сон не приносит облегченье,
И там душевный стон, мученья,
А вдруг не сбудутся мечты,
И страх упасть с той высоты,
которую ты взял когда-то.
И получил ЕЁ в награду - 
Свой идеал, свою богиню…
И вдруг ОНА тебя покинет…
Ты ищешь почву под ногами,
Усыпанную всю цветами.
Ты ищешь руку, теплоту…
Всё ускользает поутру... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

> Устал от грёз, ЕЁ искав? 
> Но у мечты здесь много прав


Согласна! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

Мне что-то душу вдруг затронуло,
Когда увидела глаза,
Когда внимание не в сторону,
А на меня. И ты сказал,
Что ты заметил, что я рядом,
Не напрягаю, а иду.
Мне дружбу предложил. Я рада,
Что быть полезною могу.
Мелькали часто словно тени,
Твои подруги для любви.
Но ты развеял все сомненья,
Когда сказал мне: «Подожди…»
Конечно, большего хотела,
Но знала, ты давал, что мог.
Просить тебя я не посмела,
Да и зачем, ведь ты не Бог.
Идём по жизни, спотыкаясь.
И годы нас не тяготят.
Но до сих пор я не призналась,
Что сердцем твой поймала взгляд.

----------


## Валерьевна

Есть города – великие, большие.
Где исторических немало мест.
Есть деревушки – малые, глухие.
На километры – никого окрест.
Нога цивилизации туда не ходит,
Рука, ну, разве что, напишет иногда.
Церквушка старая там, маленький приходик
На трёх старушек и слепого старика.
И электричества туда не дотянули,
Но, правда, свечи есть, лучина, печь.
Колодец обветшалый, прудик,
Беседка скромная для редких встреч.
Туда приедешь – волком не завоешь.
Сшибает с ног простая красота.
Её вдохнёшь, и захмелевший бродишь,
Вдруг отступает мыслей густота.
И кладезь мудрости впитаешь с ароматом
Трав луговых и сонною росой,
Когда на зорьке за водой неспешным шагом
С землёй сближаясь, ты идёшь босой.
Живой родник добра тебя напоит,
Когда беседы с стариками заведёшь.
У них ещё, те, старые устои,
Когда добро ты просто раздаёшь.
Их лица светлые и взгляд опрятный.
Не любопытный! Их ничем не удивить.
И юмор непривычный, но понятный,
Который не обидный, лишь развеселит.
А как они умеют слушать!
И говорят всё честно, напрямик.
*И чувствуешь, свою оторванную душу,
От мудрых прародителей своих…*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1397694.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

Представила,как-будто там побывала :Paint2:  :Tender: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, Светлан! :flower: 
Это стихотворение из тех времён, когда моталась по гарнизонам. 
Бывало, закидывало нас  в глушь. 
Таких деревушек осталось теперь немного, большая часть рассыпалась, спилась, умерла. :frown:
Самое интересное, старики всегда рады гостям, это понятно, дети, внуки навещают их редко (если вообще есть, кому навещать). 
Но они, старики, эти моменты встреч никогда не тратят на жалобы и сетования (не то, что мы), они мудро принимают жизнь свою такой, как она есть. 
И радуются ей! :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

******
Ты молчал. И я молчала.
Дискомфорт подсел к нам рядом.
Разговор не шёл сначала.
Обменялись только взглядом.
Раздраженье оттолкнуло
Нас, как полюса магнитов.
Цепь реакции замкнула
Каждому в душе обиду.
Ведь бывало, что мы раньше,
Так, вдвоём молчать любили!
И чем дольше, тем нас дальше
На волнах-мечтах носило.
А сегодня, что-то зябко,
Хоть и лето солнцем дышит.
На душе не всё в порядке,
И разлуки смех я слышу.
Мы молчим. И глубже, глубже,
Нас затягивает холод.
Ощущенье, будто в луже,
И никто не скажет слово.
Нет, так дальше тяжелее.
Липкий страх ползёт по коже.
Выбраться, вдруг не сумеем?
И никто, ведь, не поможет.
На тебя взглянув украдкой
Наложив обиде вето.
Я спросила: «Всё в порядке?»
Поцелуй твой был ответом…  :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Сшибает с ног простая красота


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Как долго в жизни я училась 
произносить коротенькое «нет»,
Тем людям, что на шею мне садились,
имея наглость обвинять в ответ.
По жизни не ждала я благодарность.
А просто делала лишь то, что я хочу,
Но напрягать других собою – слабость.
Коль силы есть, сама себя тащу.
Моё «хочу» всегда в пропорции стояло.
Не к прихотям. К возможностям моим.
И в изъявлении желаний меру знала.
Просила то, что дать хотели и могли.
Несправедливость иногда в затылок  дышит,
Но не спешу я поединок начинать.
Упрямец всё равно же не услышит,
И не увидит, коль не хочет знать.
Поэтому, смотря на многое – молчу.
Пассивность, проявляя на укор.
А за свободу воли, я сама плачу.
И выбираю мудрость, а не вздор.

----------


## Лайн

> Как долго в жизни я училась
> произносить коротенькое «нет»,
> Тем людям, что на шею мне садились,


не всегда получается :Connie 11:

----------


## Skadi

> А за свободу воли, я сама плачу.
> И выбираю мудрость, а не вздор.


Откликнулось  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*ЧЁРНАЯ ДЫРА.*:eek:
По миру бродит Чёрная Дыра,
Охотно блага поедая, и дуря.
Всё без малейшей пользы для себя,
Проглатывает, пылесосом, не жуя.
Когда хорошее случается с ней что-то,
Моментом нападает вдруг зевота.
И игнорирует, и упускает ЭТО ВСЁ.
Пассивность, на лугах добра пасёт.
Попробуешь любовь ей подарить,
Она её, икая,  потребит.
Ещё и безобразно чавкая при том.
И остаётся благодетель за бортом.
Повсюду ходит, требует чего-то.
Фактически, ей не нужна забота.
Не в состоянии она её понять,
Усвоить и утилизировать.
Всё рыщет, ищет, ну, куда бы влезть,
Чтоб в душу плюнуть или вылить спесь.
При этом она очень всем мешает.
И в жизнь, и в души хаос добавляет.
Вы, догадались, для чего сей элемент?
Проверка, проба, иль эксперимент!
Насколько мы устойчивы в «ПУТИ»,
Коль, хорошенько нас всех взять и потрясти!

----------


## Лайн

> Вы, догадались, для чего сей элемент?
> Проверка, проба, иль эксперимент!


на выживаемость:wink:

----------


## Валерьевна

> на выживаемость


  :Aga: 
И на вшивость :biggrin:

Я с размаху жизнь закрыла,
Как прочитанную книгу.
Сколько можно?! 
Тянут жилы!  :mad:
А в лицо суют лишь фигу! 
:biggrin::wink:

----------


## Валерьевна

Мне кажется, я говорила,
Что не любила Вас.
Простите, коль не угодила,
Сказала без прикрас.
Хотя старалась, чтоб не больно,
Но видно не смогла.
Вина на мне опять невольно.
Уж, лучше б солгала.
Вы отвергали всю реальность,
В иллюзиях живя.
Разочаровывать буквально,
Пыталась Вас сперва.           
Но Вы твердили в упоенье
Про чувств круговорот,
И каждый раз, мои сомненья, 
Не брали Вы в расчёт.
У Вас разбито сердце снова?
Не верю. Это фарс...
Я повторюсь. Вы избалован,
Не полюблю я Вас.

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Уходя, я не прощаюсь.
В жизнь твою я возвращаюсь.
Может где-то, в чём-то новый,
Но я твой, родной, знакомый.
Было нам в душе не сладко,
На ногах стояли шатко.
Но, приняв решенье волей.
Каждый сделал то, что волен.
Разбежались… протрезвели….
Каждый стелет сам постели.
Жизнь пошла, но всё без толку,
Рассыпаясь на осколки.
Память гонит нас в объятья,
Молимся всё на распятье,
Чтоб спасти друг друга души.
Договор, боясь нарушить.
Упираемся влеченью,
Но за нами ходит тенью,
Растворяясь в дня заботах,
Человек, который дорог.
Потому не попрощался,
Знал, что буду возвращаться.
Хватит сил сменить орбиту,
Чтоб вернуться незабытым.

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Шанс...
Кто его даст?
Бог?
Он бы, конечно, мог.
А сможем мы распознать, что и когда нужно брать?

*****
 - Ты о чём?
 - Я играю…
- На чём?
- Я решаю, на душе иль на памяти… 
Разве не знаете? Струны их тонкие, но очень звонкие. 
То смеются, то плачут…
- И что это значит?
- Да, в общем-то, ничего... 
Люблю, когда всё легко, когда жизнь сама – зашибись!
- Смотри, не ошибись. Не скачи по жизни блохой.
*Человек – инструмент дорогой!*

----------


## Skadi

> Уходя, я не прощаюсь.
> В жизнь твою я возвращаюсь


_И у меня так :rolleyes:_



> Человек – инструмент дорогой!


kiss



> Шанс...
> Кто его даст?
> Бог?
> Он бы, конечно, мог.


_Шанс...
Кто его даст?
Бог!
Только б успеть
смог...
В нашем любом
возрасте
При нашей бешеной
скорости..._

----------


## Валерьевна

Оля!!! :Ok:  :flower: 
_Заглянула, прочитала, ещё пришло на ум, вот:
Совместное творчество!_



> Шанс...
> Кто его даст?
> Бог?
> Он бы, конечно, мог.
> А сможем мы распознать, что и когда нужно брать?





> Шанс...
> Кто его даст?
> Бог!
> Только б успеть
> смог...
> В нашем любом
> возрасте
> При нашей бешеной
> скорости...


Шанс.
Кто его даст?
Бог!                                       
Не уместен с Богом торг.
Здесь уже выбор наш. 
И не важен жизненный стаж.
 :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

******
Сорвалась? 
Бывает.
Извинись, помолись,
Ускользает жизнь…
Не забывай!
Благие намеренья – это не в Рай.
Попросят – 
Иди...
Душа отведёт.
И то, что даёшь,
Кто-то возьмёт.
Дают – бери.
Благодари.
Не стой, не спорь,
Дальше иди.
Когда остановка?
Сердце послушай.
А чтобы услышать,
Заткни ватой уши.
Закрой глаза.
Без суеты.
Отвернись к стене.
Перехвати,
Дыханье и жди.
Вздрогнет слегка, и станет.
Оно никогда не обманет.
Здесь в тебе есть нужда?
Значит, хватит блуждать!

----------


## PAN

> ******
> Сорвалась? 
> Бывает.


Ты даже не представляешь, насколько мне это..... именно сейчас...
Спасибо... :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

Рада, Друг!
Да, … и мне необходимо…
Жизнь диктует нам свои рифмы,
Не могу пройти мимо…

----------


## Валерьевна

****
Коснулась кончика твоей души, 
как Облака,
Пока рассвет…., 
пока в тиши…,
И в обморок полуденный нас зной не заковал.
Пока был рядом ты,
 и тихо спал…
Твоя душа прикосновенье уловила,
расправив плечи, крылья,
 взмыла, 
с собой зовя.
Но я боялась на свиданье
 к ней без тебя.
И оправданье 
себе искала…
Шли минуты, убегая в вечность…
Вот так всегда!
И любопытство, и беспечность,
меня не доводили до добра.
Уже манила внеземная красота,
где всё невинно, чисто, бело…
Приподнялась, уж было я…
несмело...
протягивая руку, как крыло.
Но время для парения ушло.
Луч солнца мне в ладонь уткнулся…
Тепло…
Мой поцелуй –
и ты проснулся…

----------


## Skadi

> Здесь в тебе есть нужда?
> Значит, хватит блуждать!


Там, где в тебе есть нужда,
Там твой причал - стоп блуждать! :wink:

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Улететь бы…
да за мыслями своими…
да за теми, что приходят не случайно,
да за теми, что хранишь в себе, как тайну,
Когда мечется душа отчаянно.
Полететь…
Туда, где нет сомнений,
Нет иллюзий,
что найдётся быстро выход,
Где не надо принимать опять решений,
А лишь просто,
можно делать вдох и выдох.
Говорят,
Что в облаках опять летаю,
Забывая, про земное тяготенье.
Говорят?
Пусть говорят, но я то знаю – 
не умею уповать я на везенье,
Полетаю…
Приземлюсь…
И снова в теме.
Не признаюсь никому, что я устала.
Если б рядом не былА я с теми,
Кто дороже всех – 
                            я б не летала.

----------


## Валерьевна

*****
Трагедия искусства в том,
Что Бога мы лишь познаём.
Но выразить его, никто не смог.
Нам не подвластно то единство, что есть Бог!

****
Хотела подать ему руку,
Уже протянула…
Ан нет,
Говорит, что слаба,
говорит, что не та рука.
Ладонь чрезмерно влажна,
и линиями сложна.
запястье тонкое слишком,
и мягкость в руке, с излишком…
Пока изучал услугу,
Другой ухватил мою руку.
Обсуждению не подлежит – 
Будь благодарен! Спеши!

----------


## Лев

> Нам не подвластно то единство, что есть Бог!


Мы - этого Единства части,
А часть не может становится властью.
Кто осознать Единство смог
Во Множестве единств, то это Бог :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

- Что значишь ты для меня?  Что значу я для тебя?
 - Мы многое значим  для мира, в котором нашли друг друга?
 - Что значит любить тебя? Что значит любить себя?
 - Прожить любя, расширяя границы нашего круга.
 - Что скажешь? Тесно тебе? О чём промолчишь? О судьбе? 
 - В грядущем и в минувшем, ошибок не избежать.
 - Смотришь куда? Иль вместо? Ищешь под солнцем место?
 - Трамбую я путь в настоящем, чтоб Бога не утруждать….

----------


## Валерьевна

_*****
Забвенью…
Хочу предать твои слова,
Паденье…
И снова кругом голова,
Успею,
Ещё я всё переиграть,
Прозрею,
Но ослепишь меня опять.
Затменье…
Перед глазами и в душе,
Сомненье,
В предназначение тебе,
Моленье – 
Веду я с Богом разговор,
Прошенье,  
И вторит ангельский мне хор.
Распятье,
Как рану на груди ношу.
Проклятье,
Одними мыслями грешу,
Узнать бы, 
Кому свобода та нужней,
Прозрачна,
Судьба была бы для людей,
И в вечность,
Я отправляю свой вопрос…
Беспечно,
Надеясь на ответ всерьёз.
Крушенье,
Моих иллюзий и надежд 
Спасенье - 
Восхода пламенный рубеж…_

----------


## Skadi

> Распятье,
> Как рану на груди ношу.
> Проклятье,
> Одними мыслями грешу,
> Узнать бы, 
> Кому свобода та нужней


_Распятье
Защитой на груди ношу
От мыслей,
Какими, нет-нет, да грешу.
Свобода -
Кому из нас она нужна?
Жить в паре -
Возможность каждому дана!_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Распятье
> Защитой на груди ношу
> От мыслей,
> Какими, нет-нет, да грешу.
> Свобода -
> Кому из нас она нужна?
> Жить в паре -
> Возможность каждому дана!


 :flower: 
<>>>>
Это быть так должно,
Ну, а в жизни, увы...
Жгут кресты, 
Чистотой выжигают…
Толстокожесть виной, 
Коль не чувствуем мы.
Ощутил кто – того защищает.

----------


## Валерьевна

***
*Ж*жётся жёлтое солнце…
*А*сфальт
*Р*аскалился
*А*бсурд в голове…

***
*В*оронОй по степи за ветром… 
*О*блака парусами по небу… 
*Л*ица радостью лишь обветрим,
*Я* тебя приглашаю, где не был…

----------


## Валерьевна

_*****
Давай с тобою мир нарушим,
Перемешаем море с сушей,
Перевернём небесный свод,
Звёзд распугаем хоровод.
Луну на солнце поменяем.
Сходя с ума, мы всё же знаем – 
Любовь не может без тепла!
Любовь сшибает с ног тела,
А души ввысь она уносит.
И разрешение не просит.
И мы на гребне облаков!
Где нам уже готов альков…..
Ах, только б удержаться нам,
И избежать воздушных ям,
Ах, нам бы только не сорваться,
Как славно так весь век скитаться,
В бездонных годах бытия,
И знать – я твой, а ты моя!
_

----------


## Kliakca

> Давай с тобою мир нарушим,
> Перемешаем море с сушей,
> Перевернём небесный свод,
> Звёзд распугаем хоровод.
> Луну на солнце поменяем.
> Сходя с ума, мы всё же знаем – 
> Любовь не может без тепла!
> Любовь сшибает с ног тела,
> А души ввысь она уносит.
> ...


Красиво и трогательно. :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Красиво и трогательно.


Насть, рада, что понравилось стихо, спасибо, что заглянула. :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

***
Прокаркала реальность: 
    «По-ра-жеееееенье!»
Должна была, как пазлы я сложить,
штампованную, ярко красочную жизнь.
не справилась, с такой банальной штукой,
в утешенье – 
       воздушный шарик с надписью «МЕЧТЫ».
 - Не упусти!
 - Зачем? Пусть улетает……
Такие шарики сама я надуваю,
А в вашем, слишком много пустоты………
[IMG]http://*********ru/1555475m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LINSLI

> _
> Любовь не может без тепла!
> Любовь сшибает с ног тела,
> 
> _


Анжела, спасибо! Хорошо сказано. При возможности буду цитировать. :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Игорь, спасибо, что заглянул и оценил!
Всегда рада!* :Aga: 
_ Люблю кактусы, за их живучесть, особенно в такую жару. Маленький акростиш...._ :Oj: 

*К*олется он,
*А* мне даже нравиться,
*К*аждой иголочкой
*Т*янется, тянется…
*У* зноя забрав намеренье,
*С*порить с вечной зеленью.

----------


## Валерьевна

*Чего это вдруг?* :King2: 
Смотрю на тебя,
Ты такой же, как все.
И чего это вдруг, в моей голове
появляется образ совершенно иной?
Такой нереальный, в чём-то смешной…
Чего это вдруг, я тебя?! Не себя!
Наделяю достоинствами короля?
И сама ведь корону пихаю на голову,
То в прыжке чуть подправлю,
Отойду потом в сторону,
Посмотрю, полюбуюсь: «Чертовски хорош!»
Этих женщин порой, сама не поймёшь……:eek:

----------


## Kliakca

Чего это вдруг я влюбилась опять?
Быть может не стоит шары надувать?
А вдруг я надуюсь от той пустоты?
Эй, милый, верни-ка мне лучше цветы!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Эй, милый, верни-ка мне лучше цветы!


:biggrin::wink:
<<>>>
Влюбляться, иль нет?  
Бегу за ромашкой, 
чуть свет, 
по росе…, 
все мысли – отмашкой 
гоню. Ну, не все, конечно, 
о важном  - держу в голове. 
Срывая ромашку – залюбовалась 
её красотой…. 
И с мыслью рассталась… 
(но не с головой!). 
Есть парень, специально обученный этому. 
Ему ли не знать на вопросы ответы все. 
И коль экономит он стрелы любовные, 
ещё подышу СВОБОДОЙ, 
ПО ПОЛНОЙ Я! :Aga: :tongue:

----------


## Валерьевна

*СОЧУВСТВИЕ.*
Шёл бой на равных - поединок.
Бойцы на ринге воедино,
сцепили тактику и силу,
что б доказать - кто первый  миру.
Мой друг силён. А его враг,
не уступает. То же прав.
Но перелом всё ж наступил,
когда к концу бой подходил.
В момент, когда соперник дрогнул,
зал замер. Я невольно ойкнул.
Похоже, просто он устал,
Но друг атаковать не стал…
Не может быть! Не захотел?!
Он ситуацией владел!
Поддался? Как? Поблажку дал!
Бой в результате, проиграл…
Не занял место призовое.
И вот, когда спросил его я:
«Ну как же так? Ушёл без славы!
Ведь бой был «твой» к концу по праву!»
А он, смутившись мне ответил,
что взгляд соперника заметил.
А может, просто показалось,
но в сердце это отозвалось.
«Не смог бы он, ты мне поверь,
Быть проигравшим в этот день!
В глазах не видел я смиренья,
Не вынес он бы униженье,
От проигрыша своего – 
День этот значим для него!»
И понял я – на самом деле,
трудней сочувствовать на деле.
В словах, лишь доля глубины,
Тех чувств, что чувствовать должны!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1564616m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> И понял я – на самом деле,
> трудней сочувствовать на деле.


трудней,на словах то многие могут,а вот......

----------


## Валерьевна

*П*рочертила потеря мне линию,
*Р*азделив мою жизнь на части.
*О*диночество и изобилие - 
*З*ашлакованность мыслей о счастье.
*Р*азум, выключив на мгновение,
*Е*ле слыша Бога дыхание,
*Л*уч любви зачеркнул сомнения
*А*ллилуйя! Вернув мне сознанье…

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *П*
> *Р* 
> *О* 
> *З* 
> *Р* 
> *Е* 
> *Л* 
> *А*


 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

- Скажи мне честно, может быть, напрасно,
Я раньше, не открылась вся тебе?
Я знаю утвержденье: «Жизнь прекрасна!»,
Но, ведь бывает в жизни плохо мне…
Мне интересно, сколько в мире счастья?
Ведь я хочу напиться им сполна,
Но не быть отстранёно-безучастной,
Чтоб не накрыла гордости волна…
Ещё ответь, что значит «в меру» 
И сомневаться и любить,
И планы строить и принять «на веру»?
А может лучше полной грудью жить?
Скажи мне прямо, в чём едина вера?
В понятьях человека о добре и зле?...
  - Когда мы перестанем задавать вопросы,
Тогда закончится жизнь на земле.
Увидишь луч познаний, даже слабый,
Иди за ним, а не ищи ворота до небес.
Пусть не получишь денег, власти, славы,
Зато к себе не потеряешь интерес.

----------


## Валерьевна

Вчерашний вечер…,
Как обычно,
я после ужина привычно,
уют под пледом на диванчике нашла.
Люблю одна,
придаться размышленьям праздным,
бокал вина, и не спеша
дойти до сути…, допить до дна…. 
Напрасно….
В палитре дум, смешала рано краски.
Порывом ветра, распахнув окно,
предав огласке 
своё явление - дождь захлестал…
Меня испуг застал,
но лишь на миг,  врасплох. 
Переполох в прозрачных занавесках,
Мысли-фрески
Растрескались.
И окончательно посыпались с эпох... 
Отвесно линии чертил вечерний дождь…
Не излечил он одиночество. 
Ну что ж…,
Уют спугнул. Плед не поможет,
всё же, 
как отзвук прошлого тревожит, 
забытая на подоконнике слеза,
неважно, чья…
твоя, моя, дождя…
Кто нас заставил плакать в этот вечер?
Призрак встречи, 
скользнул за дверь,
впустив разлук фантомы…
раскаты грома прозвучали,
на прощанье вздрогнув, 
мокнуть оставила печаль свою на окнах,
и спать пошла…

----------


## Валерьевна

***
Справа – советчик,
Слева – учитель,
Прямо по курсу – «Путеводитель»,
Сзади толкает «доброжелатель»,
Сверху напутствует нас Создатель,
И даже снизу, мелом, иль краской,
Маячат стрелки – пути подсказки,
В чём парадокс? 
При такой опеке,
свобода воли свербит в человеке,
И потакая своим амбициям,
Мы умудряемся – заблудиться.
Но, к концу жизни, выход найдя,
Считаем, что прожили жизнь  -  НЕ ЗРЯ!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Считаем, что прожили жизнь  -  НЕ ЗРЯ!!!


_Но хотелось бы кое-что (хотя бы!) изменить :confused:_

----------


## Валерьевна

Ритмы России.

 - Ритмы России, всегда с синкопой. 
Где переломный момент – там    :Jopa: -опа.
Войны, реформы, прорывы в вечность…
И так, век за веком, (здесь знак «бесконечность»)
А в промежутках – псевдорешения,
Ошибки предшествующего поколения…
 - Исправить пытаются?
 - Да, нет, заплевать 
вождей, что сместили.  А дальше, опять…
Историю-матушку всю перепишем…
Не помним  традиций, и предков не слышим.
 - Столиц перенос?
 - Да, эт, не вопрос.
И памятник рушим, и храм под откос…
Да, ритмы России с большой амплитудой,
Шагаем спирально, забыв, что разуты.
«Превыше всего интерес ГОСУДАРСТВА!»
(вот, где за коня отдаётся полцарства!)
 - А можно примеры?
 - Да, чего тут скрывать,
Экспорт людей за «кордон»,  иль сажать…
Строится что -  так, без лишних затей,
Фундаментом служат горы костей.
А как, босоногие и безоружные
С победой вернулись…, и стали ненужные?
И принимались такие решения - 
Без жалости к людям, и без сомнения.
А кто не «чихал» на «союз нерушимый»?
 - Распалась Россия?
 - Да, нет, ещё живы…
Ведь нами всегда слышен Родины глАс,
Ведь мы патриоты…
 -Но кто вот, за нас?

----------


## Лев

> Ведь мы патриоты…
> -Но кто вот, за нас?


Поставим и брагу,
А также и квас:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

Устал…

Набери терпения 
с талою водою,
и к усталым нервам 
прикоснись покоем,
пусть сквозь пальцы сыплются 
времени песчинки,
не узнаешь сладости,
не вкусив горчинки,
радость не отведаешь,
если не печалился.
Что тут посоветуешь?
Только – не отчаивайся.

----------


## Skadi

> не узнаешь сладости,
> не вкусив горчинки,
> радость не отведаешь,
> если не печалился.


Это называется аксиома :smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

Завтра, я стану дорогой,
Что тебя поведёт к алтарю.
А пока, спи Недотрога,
Ночь уходит, стоит на краю…

Завтра, тебя окольцую,
Обещаньем любить на века.
А пока, просто нежно целую,
Твою родинку ниже виска…

Завтра лишусь я рассудка,
Скажешь «Да!» мне, и станешь ЖЕНОЙ!
А пока, как подумаю…. жутко…,
Что могли разминуться с тобой.

----------


## yozhik67

*Валерьевна*, доброй ночи!
Сколько заходил, а только сейчас посмотрел на адрес: Новороссийск. А я только что оттуда - почти два месяца поджаривались на косе в Алексине. Ужасно понравилось! Так что привет городу-герою :flower:  :Ok: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1693762m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Млииииииииииииииин! :Vah: 
Девять остановок до мини-встречи в реале!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ой, как жалко!!!!!!!!:frown:
Учтём на будущее!!!!  :Aga: 
В Алексино хорошо -  чистое море, (открытое).
Мне десять минут от дома до моря (живу в районе Матроса с гранатой), но море ужас (закрытая акватория, порт). На Косу и в Алексино выбираемся редко, уезжаем купаться или в Кабардинку (на Вашем фото как раз, видна гора вдалеке, где этот посёлок)  или в Дивноморское.
Привет передала!!! :flower: 
Всегда рада гостям и друзьям!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1671951m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

какой бы ни был неказистый город мой, 
и путь тернистый, возвращения домой,
всегда спешу, я насладится осознаньем,
что он единственный такой – родной,
наполненный из детства добротой,
всегда встречающим меня, любого – узнаваньем …
[IMG]http://*********org/734500.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Город, о котором столько душевных всплесков просто должен быть прекрасным! :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

***
Ты положила на плечо мне руку - 
знак поддержки,
не знала…,
муку
принёс мне этот жест,
протест!
Нет,
не хочу в тебе я видеть друга!
Проникнув в клеточный мой организм,
твой образ инфицировал меня,
день изо дня,
всё кровоточит…
Срочно!
Сними надежды с моего плеча…
ты не уходишь,
значит – уйду я.
Хотя…, 
всё зря…,
ведь всё равно тебя с собой возьму...
Но жаль…,
ты не оставишь для себя – меня….

----------


## Валерьевна

В память Ирены Сендлер 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...78#post2831078
пост#47
В память всем тем, кто спасал нас…

Иногда, ты просто идёшь,
по макушке стучит дождь,
свои мысли в косички плетёшь,
со спины прогоняя дрожь…

Иногда, ты просто бежишь,
под ногами горит сама жизнь, 
заплутавши, «Ау!» кричишь,
да нечистой шепнёшь: «Сгинь!»

Иногда, ты просто паришь,
над собой, над земной суетой,
звездопадом в душе творишь, 
разбудив веру вестью благой…

Иногда, ты просто стоишь,
ни на чём, ни о чём, ни с кем,
нет ни мыслей, ни слов – молчишь,
только память стучит в виске…

Ты всегда её, просто хранишь…

[IMG]http://*********org/752522m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Р*азве не видишь в глазах - 
*А*бсолютного холода дно.
*З*ачем держать в кулаках,
*Л*юбовь, что ушла давно,
*Ю*ность сбежала от нас,
*Б*ыло…, но это прошло.           
*И*мпульс уже угас…
*Л*ето зимой замело...
<<<>>>
*М*огучий интеллект ушёл весь в мышцы,
*А*й Кью чуть ниже пУпа подалось,
*Ч*ерняв, голубоглаз, снобизмом дышит,
*О*днако эрогенной зоны не нашлось…

----------


## Лев

> Однако эрогенной зоны не нашлось…


Искала зону эрогенную она -
Наверное, не там искала:biggrin:

----------


## Валерьевна

Рада, что заглянули, Лев Борисович :flower: 
Решила народ улыбнуть..... :biggrin:  Мнение же у Вас обо мне…. :redface:

я знаю где, там нет её (эрогензоны)
под «крышей  дома» у него (в мозгах – по нулям)
пусть я дурна (не красавицца), но я не дура, :Ha: 
а у него – одна фигура,
двух слов связать – эт, он не смог...
послала на…(не подумайте ничего плохого)  - учить урок,
всё ходит мышцами играя, 
одна извилина – прямая…….:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> всё ходит мышцами играя, 
> одна извилина – прямая…….


_Такой типичный экземпляр
Ну...так и просится в футляр! 
Иль в рамку глянцем под стекло,
В кювет чтоб не уволокло :biggrin:_

----------


## Валерьевна

Неуютно… 
весело, но неуютно…
мысль  свежа –  слова  стары,
очень трудно…
хочется, но очень трудно,
избавляться от душевной пустоты.
Дождь в подскоке…
по земле прошёл в подскоке,
пыль стряхнул, задул жару,
были сроки – 
уложился в строки,
освежая летнюю хандру…
Переливы,
в каплях – солнца переливы,
слепят, завлекая, веселят…
только сыро…
босиком по жизни сыро,
отражая душу, мысли бередят.
Всё локально…
временно всё, и локально…
Я задам вопрос – 
ответят вскользь,
и банально прозвучит:
«Нормально» –
нашей жизни будущей -  анонс…

----------


## Skadi

> Я задам вопрос – 
> ответят вскользь,
> и банально прозвучит:
> «Нормально»


_'Нормально' - толком ни о чём
Не говорящий, хоть ответ.
Намного лучше кратко-быстрый
С улыбкой кинутый 'привет'!_
 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

- Что я держу в руках своих?
   Смотрю на них, не понимая…
   Быть может этот самый стих?
   А может центр мирозданья?
   Что дал Господь мне донести?
   Я чувствую, Он дал мне много - 
   все заповеди соблюсти,
   идя к небесному порогу,
   на листьях - осени штрихи,
   на лицах - светлые улыбки,
   на человечестве - грехи,
   шанс исправления ошибки…
   Его бы мне не подвести,
   я тороплюсь успеть до срока,
 - Что дал Господь – всегда бери,
   чужого – никогда не трогай…

[IMG]http://*********ru/1792516m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> - Что дал Господь – всегда бери,
> чужого – никогда не трогай…


правильные слова[IMG]http://*********ru/1778242.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> - Что я держу в руках своих?
>    Смотрю на них, не понимая…
>    Быть может этот самый стих?
>    А может центр мирозданья?
>    Что дал Господь мне донести?
>    Я чувствую, Он дал мне много - 
>    все заповеди соблюсти,
>    идя к небесному порогу,
>    на листьях - осени штрихи,
> ...


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

_Вот навеяло…_
***
Извините, сервер перегружен…
Ладно, загляну немного позже.  
Взят инетом в плен, обезоружен…
Разговор с друзьями вновь отложен…
Правда, раньше связь была – не лучше,
Время убивалось в ожиданье.
Наблюдая дрожь кругов на луже,
Не дождавшись, мчалась на свиданье…
Помню, рвёшься слышать голос мамы,
Куришь у почтамта…, связь не очень… 
…Но  итог, – 
– Примите телеграмму: 
 «Всем привет люблю скучаю Доча»
А она, волнуясь, письма  пишет,
Что и как с отцом, и младшим братом,
«…Позвони, хочу твой голос слышать…»,
И опять стою у Главпочтамта.
Из кабинки, за прозрачной дверью…,
Я на всю округу…, что есть мочи…
« - Мама! Всё нормально! Не болею!
И люблю тебя, родная, очень-очень!»

_Не уверенна в знаках препинания, буду благодарна, если поправите…_  :Aga: 



> Тоже не уверен, но поправил... ...:biggrin:

----------


## Laurita

Валерьевна, спасибо, в самую точку!

----------


## Лайн

:Tender:

----------


## Black Lord

> - Что я держу в руках своих?
> Смотрю на них, не понимая…
> Быть может этот самый стих?
> А может центр мирозданья?
> Что дал Господь мне донести?
> Я чувствую, Он дал мне много - 
> все заповеди соблюсти,
> идя к небесному порогу,
> на листьях - осени штрихи,
> ...


 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Laurita, Лайн Светочка*, 
спасибо, что оценили моё «сотворение», эт, я пока билась со входом на форум от досады сочинила… :Aga: 
*Паша!* 
Спасибо, что подправил пунктуацию…, оч надеюсь, что и тебе понравился мой экспромт :Oj: 
*Black Lord*, 
рада, что заглянули в мою темку! Спасибо, за оценку стиха, мне он тоже нравится. Вот увидела это фото и сразу как-то напросился вопрос, а из него уже выросло стихотворение…

----------


## Kliakca

- Что я держу в руках своих,
Мечты, надежды, расставанья?
Быть может лепестков желанья?
А может осени мотив...
 :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

Настя, спасибо, красивый экспромт, очень созвучный!

----------


## Валерьевна

Последнее время, мне всё не везёт,
шарахнул октябрь своей красотой,
а я обалдевшая, в лужу ногой,
и сразу узнала, что обувь течёт…
Бегу к банкомату, он, крякнув, затих
погас монитор, VISA-карту сожрав,
слова нехорошие в угол загнав,
я в мыслях прочла из Есенина стих…
Лист клёна к стеклу лобовому прилип,
цветною ладошкой любуясь, рулю,
вдруг глохнет машина…, опять я туплю,
а стрелка бензина легла на нули…
Взглянула на туфли, неясной фактуры, 
мобильник, вдруг взвизгнул, чудовищной трелью,
из ступора вывел…,тихонько зверею,
на ум Маяковский пришёл, без цензуры…
Ах, милый октябрь, подожди - не дожди,
сентябрь пропустила, вдохнуть не успела
его позолоту…, так жизнь завертела,
хоть ты листопадом к ногам упади…

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ах, милый октябрь, подожди - не дожди,
> сентябрь пропустила, вдохнуть не успела
> его позолоту…


Октябрь, он то ли услышал случайно
Молитвы Валерьевны там, за границей...
И к нам заглянул теплосолнцетонами...
И песней, на ветке согревшейся птицы...

Воспряли мои хризантемки , восстали...
В ответ улыбаются миру и солнцу!
И грусти комок тучносерый растаял, 
И светонадежда на душеньку льётся. :)

----------


## Валерьевна

*Понять…*
каждый наверно желает,
в руках удержать журавля,
и головы не склоняя, 
корону носить короля,
но, всё, что мы «хочем» и «можем»,
трудно, порой, совместить,
а, на одном лишь «хотенье»,
сложно на свете прожить,
счастье желать - лишь полдела, -
"в чём оно?" -  нужно понять,
тогда-то и можно смело,
за птицею счастья бежать….

----------


## Лайн

> *Понять…*
> счастье желать - лишь полдела, -
> "в чём оно?" -  нужно понять,
> .


 :Connie 36:  :Laie 7: 
счастье вокруг нас,надо приглядеться :Connie 5:

----------


## Laurita

> счастье желать - лишь полдела, -
> "в чём оно?" -  нужно понять,


Счастье желать - лишь полдела,
Только не в силах поднять...

----------


## Валерьевна

Эпицентром – Эго центр,
экономия эмоций,
эйфория, э….. экстаз – 
это вовсе не для нас.
Эшелоном эшафоты -  
для кидающих остроты,
что бы меньше тесноты,
что бы больше чистоты.
Многократно, но без крика – 
бред штампованный, безликий,
пережёванный,  протёртый,
что б в мозгу не тёр подкорки. 
Ровнодышащие строем,
шаг на месте – и в застое.
<>
Прозябают дружно годы,
Мы, для них, уже -  экзоты…
Эволюция – эрзац!
Захлебнулся мой Пегас…
 :Tu:

----------


## Kliakca

> Эволюция – эрзац!


*Валерьевна*, а можно узнать, что означает слово *эрзац*?
Первый раз слышу такое выражение.

----------


## Лев

> ...а можно узнать, что означает слово эрзац?
> Первый раз слышу такое выражение.


Ознакомься: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%...B7%D0%B0%D1%86

----------


## Kliakca

> Ознакомься:


Блин, а я в русских словарях всё перерыла. Проще было написать Ersatz...




> Эпицентром – Эго центр,
> экономия эмоций,
> эйфория, э….. экстаз – 
> это вовсе не для нас.
> Эшелоном эшафоты -  
> для кидающих остроты,
> что бы меньше тесноты,
> что бы больше чистоты.
> Многократно, но без крика – 
> ...


*Валерьевна*, глубоко дышим и плавно выдыхаем. Всё хорошо, светит солнце, люди улыбаются.

----------


## Валерьевна

Лев Борисович, спасибо за ссылочку!
Никогда не поздно и не стыдно учиться!
Настя, рада, что ты разобралась с этим «эрзацем». Спасибо за совет…



> Валерьевна, глубоко дышим и плавно выдыхаем. Всё хорошо, светит солнце, люди улыбаются.


Главное не начать дышать слишком ровно, как выше описанные индивиды (равнодушные). Недавно сделала глубокий вдох и навестила деток в детском доме…, слов нет…одни «эрзацы!»… выдох до сих пор не могу сделать, чувство вины не позволяет. Мы такие большие дяди и тёти, а  они, маленькие, полностью зависящие от нас. 
Я не только о тех, кто этих малышей оставляет, но и о наших вышестоящих, курирующих этих малюток.… На одну медсестру по десять малышей, каждому нужно тепло рук, а их, этих рук не хватает, да, бывает, они и тепло уже растеряли…. Психологи утверждают, что надо обнимать ребёнка не менее восьми раз в день, тогда он будет расти счастливым. А этим малышам что делать? Им, то, что приносишь, и не надо вовсе, им твои руки нужны, теплота, внимание…
Да простят меня модераторы раздела, что я всё в прозе… наболело… :Tu: 
Вот так и рождаются стихи…мои…

-Вольному – воля, - сказала мне *Жизнь*, - 
Кто обездолен, к ним торопись!
Хоть бы частичку им отнесла,
веры, надежды, любви и тепла!
*Совесть* ей вторила, больно кусая:
«Ты, что, оглохла? Иль стала слепая?
Будто не видишь, идёшь стороной…
Будто не слышишь плач за спиной!»
*Сердце* кольнуло и застучало:
«Ты ж, тоже мать! Ты, давала начало,
маленькой жизни! Должна сострадать.
Не на словах им любовь отдавать!»
Ношу упрёков *Разум* не вынес:
«Боль! Да в висок!», – наказанье мне вынес.
*Тело* откликнулось, тут же сгибаясь,
горечью эго давясь, отравляясь.
Только *Душа* моя молча страдала,
Бога моля, что бы я прозревала:
«Дай, Рабе Божьей, понять и простить…,
и научи в мир добро приносить….,
тем, кто уже ожидает давно - 
Веру, Надежду, Любовь и тепло»

<<<>>>
я в церковь редко захожу,
быть может, в этом не права,
как только силы нахожу,
спешу всегда я в детдома…

----------


## Лев

Что бы ни случилось завтра,
оно не должно отравить сегодня.
Что бы ни случилось вчера, оно не должно
задушить завтра.
Мы существуем в настоящем,
и нельзя его презирать.
Радость сгорающего дня бесценна,
как бесценна сама жизнь —
не нужно ее отравлять сомнениями и сожалениями.
Будьте счастливы !!!
Постоянно чувствовать себя несчастным –
непозволительная роскошь".
      Паоло Коэльо

----------


## Laurita

*Валерьевна*, будьте счастливы, делитесь своим счастьем с детьми и они станут счастливее.
Ведь наша боль передаётся и им, как и наша радость проявляется в их улыбках.
Мне часто приходится выхаживать брошенных зверюшек и они для меня, как малые детки.
Всех люблю и переживаю за каждого.

----------


## Skadi

> я в церковь редко захожу,
> быть может, в этом не права


Анжела, Господь - в душе. Всё, что с нами происходит, ему ведомо  :Smile3:

----------


## Валерьевна

Лев Борисович,
Оля,
Laurita,
спасибо  за отклик и тёплые правильные слова,
иногда, бывает, накрывает какая-то безысходность, 
тупиковые ситуации... глухие стены...
но есть утро и новый день...и желание не только быть счастливой,
но и делать счастливыми других...



> Что бы ни случилось вчера, оно не должно
> задушить завтра.





> Будьте счастливы !!!


 :flower:  :Vishenka 34: 
Оля, как Ваши студенты? Так хочется почитать их стихи!

----------


## Skadi

> Оля, как Ваши студенты? Так хочется почитать их стихи!


Анжела, они, конечно, пишут стихи (и очень хорошие!), но чаще стесняются их показывать "на люди". Для них не так просто поделиться со всеми своим сокровенным. А и понятно!.......
Редко, когда кто соглашается, чтоб я поместила здесь что-то из их творчества..... 
Но, думаю, что смогу, всё же, что-то показать  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Но, думаю, что смогу, всё же,


 :Ok: ... Ждем...

----------


## Лайн

> Сердце кольнуло и застучало:


слёзы нахлынули,горло всё сжало................
 [IMG]http://*********ru/1913360.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, рада, что ты разобралась с этим «эрзацем».


Да Бог с ним, с этим эрзацем...



> Главное не начать дышать слишком ровно


 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Прерванный диалог.*
 - Она сегодня даже в зеркало не посмотрела, 
- Не может быть,
- Да просто не успела, 
всё суетилась, говоря о важной встрече, 
 - Ну, так нельзя, к свиданию…, беспечно…, 
одела б покрасивей блузку или платье… 
-  Лишь, убегая, помолилась на распятье,
и даже не сказала, кто Он, 
 - Странно…
ох, не случилось бы чего нежданно, 
она ж в реальной жизни, как котёнок,
 - Ну, что возьмёшь – детдомовский ребёнок, 
недавно маму вспоминала что-то, 
хотя не знала, только видела на фото…
Вдруг распахнулась дверь…
 - Девчонки! Я с вокзала! 
Знакомьтесь - моя мама! 
Показалось…
затихла рана…
успокоилось сердечко,
и лишь слеза промолвила словечко…

----------


## Kliakca

больно читать................................................................................

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********org/944229.jpg[/IMG]
(картинка инета)
 :Vah: 
*Шалость удалась!*
- Торжественно клянусь,
что замышляю только шалость,
малость, 
улыбну народ,
листвы осенней хоровод
гонять, такая жалость…,
вот, знать, какие нынче в моде кружева
на женских ножках …
и чья лысеет голова, 
а у кого и рожки…
зонт, отбирая у прохожих, 
проверять их ловкость рук, 
мобильность…
а мусор по задворкам подметать,
замечу - инфантильность…
всего – порыв…
и вот, восторг!
смутился уличный бомонд,
сей эпизод – уже шедевр,
пошевелил мужчинам нерв,
эх, хороша тусовка,
ловко
и вовремя свалить осталось,
уже я слышу возглас: «Наглость!»
Вот так и в прошлый раз,
повеселился…
Шалость удалась!

----------


## Skadi

> Шалость удалась!


 :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Шалость удалась!


Умница...

----------


## Валерьевна

*Оля!
Павел!*
Спасибо что оценили шалость  :Smile3: 
Рада что заглянули! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Валерьевна*, 
_Анжела, постоянно заглядываю, потому, что нравится_

----------


## Валерьевна

вот, что-то такое предновогоднее позитивное  :Grin: 
***
Жена, взяла манеру, каждый раз
Как только наступает Новый год,               
Суёт кулак под нос  мне, или в глаз
И голосом пониженных частот:
«Попробуй только к рюмке прикоснись!
Не будешь в Новый год пить! Не пройдёт! 
Намеренье, с тобою развестись
Исполню. Объявлю ещё бойкот!»
Сижу и улыбаюсь ей в ответ          
И радость на душе. Я восхищён!  
Мы вместе, вот уже пятнадцать  лет,
А сколько оптимизма в ней ещё!       
 :Derisive:

----------


## Petavla

Привет всем.

Валерьевне

Ну, вот уже и шуточки пошли!
Тигр, до свиданья... Кролик, заходи!!!

Стихи от сердца, от души - 
Успокоенье в них ищи!
Напишешь и вздохнёшь устало...
Глядишь, а вроде, легче стало!

----------


## Валерьевна

*Отпускаю тебя.
*
Отпускаю тебя.
До встречи…
Может там, где-нибудь во вселенной,
где ещё не бывал человече,
мы столкнёмся частичкой нетленной.
Есть надежда на это,
я верю…
Потому, так легко отпускаю,
не считая тебя – потерей,
ты находка моя… другая.
Наши судьбы Всевышний распишет,
ведь не зря мы коснулись друг друга.
Эти встречи нам посланы свыше,
в восходящем движенье по кругу…
Отпускаю тебя, 
до встречи………….
[IMG]http://*********org/1036842.jpg[/IMG]
_Картинка художника  Куми Йамашита «Свет и Тень»_

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Жена, взяла манеру, каждый раз


Как всегда умеешь и" улыбнут"ь и" задумать" читателей!
Дай Бог здоровья, счастья, радости, любви и верной МУЗЫ!!!

С Наступающим!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Дорогие друзья!!!
Всех с Новым 2011 годом!!!
Счастья вам!!!
Пусть же в этот новый год,
радостный и долгожданный,
всё, что кролик принесёт,
будет добрым и желанным!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1167629.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

С Новым Годом!
[IMG]http://*********org/1137790m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Отпускаю тебя, 
> до встречи………….


*Валерьевна*, очень трогательно. Просматривается текст между строк.

----------


## Валерьевна

"Гвозди бы делать из этих людей, 
Крепче б не было в мире гвоздей". 
(Советская поэтика)
***
не хочу быть на гвозди похожа,
люблю виноград…
я вопросом простым растревожу,
людской агрегат…
мне бы знать, где живут просто люди,
ищу адресат …
дождь на окнах играет этюды 
опять невпопад …

«Лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе»
(из народа)
***
пока покой нам только снится,
пусть улетает наша птица,
в страну придуманного счастья,
оттуда смотрит безучастно….
но верим ей без колебаний,
храня надежды и желанья,
синицы мало нам в руке,
мы вновь в мечтах о журавле…

«Наша Таня громко плачет»
(Агния Б., из детства)
***
хочу лопатку, 
и в песочницу, от всех проблем,
а душу залечить – зелёнкой  перемен,
хочу я плакать,
только если в луже мяч,
ещё хочу, 
что б кто-то утешал - "не плачь"

----------


## PAN

> хочу лопатку,


 :flower: ...

----------


## Лайн

> а душу залечить – зелёнкой перемен


хорошо было бы, помазал зелёнкой,подул,чтоб не щипало,и залечил

----------


## oskar_65

> не хочу быть на гвозди похожа,
> люблю виноград…
> я вопросом простым растревожу,
> людской агрегат…
> мне бы знать, где живут просто люди,
> ищу адресат …
> дождь на окнах играет этюды 
> опять невпопад …



Как вкусненько...  :Ok:  :flower: 
знаешь, мне тоже  нравились эти строки, и само понятие "Гвоздь" применительно к человеку.. :Yes4:  :Grin: 
до поры.

----------


## Skadi

> синицы мало нам в руке,
> мы вновь в мечтах о журавле…





> ещё хочу, 
> что б кто-то утешал - "не плачь"


Снова созвучны, Анжел  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Дорогие мои друзья!!!*
Вчера инет был не доступен для меня, потому радуюсь сегодня, с удвоенным восторгом!!!
Ровно год, как я в нашем домике живу!!!
Благодарна судьбе за то, что случилось то, что случилось………..
Бродила я коридорами инета (тогда для меня ещё тёмными, мало знакомыми и не всегда приветливыми), 
не имея в кармане ни единого золотого ключика (при том, что дверок интересных было множество), 
и вот я (как всегда) совершенно случайно открыла именно ту дверь,  за которой меня ждали ДРУЗЬЯ!!!!
*Я рада, что вы рядом!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1233720.jpg[/IMG]
_Проставляюсь........_.....................
[IMG]http://*********org/1219384m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1212216m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Ровно год, как я в нашем домике живу!!!


Анжела, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1233722.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Годовщина!!!!!!!!


Ура!!![IMG]http://s13.******info/164bd6fb39c846422b5da4fae5fa8f31.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s4.******info/d4b6d20c31d41ca9fc715e9c643faa64.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*МОЛОДОСТЬ.*
Раскудрявила молодость локоны,
И пошла каблучками стуча, 
А и много ли надо ей? Много ли?
Чтоб она своё счастье нашла.
Пусть пройдёт по аллее каштановой,
Пробежится в лугах по росе,
Обнимая рассвет полушалковый,
Пусть прижмётся к сестрице-весне.
Распахнёт своё сердце для нового,
Запоёт песню вьюжной зимы.
И напьётся отвара любовного,
Захмелев от земной красоты.
Смех заливистый в рощице слышится,
Тихий плач над полями в ночи.
Как тебе, моя молодость, дышится?
Как живётся? Ты мне нашепчи…
Я ушла по ступенечкам жизненным, 
Высоко поднялась по судьбе,
И смотрю на года через призму я, 
Искаженья прощая себе.
Преломляется молодость радугой,
И не видно там серости дней.
Согревает меня, сердце радует,
Что была она всё же моей!
[IMG]http://*********org/1240715m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

_Наконец-то стали появляться свободные минутки, и я осуществила свою маленькую мечту – объединить разные виды творчества нашего форума в одно «произведение искусства» (кавычки из-за скромности)._
На ваш суд друзья – *«Осенний день»* 
*Музыка* Бориса Улыбышева «Пасмурный день» пост #18, из раздела «Инструментал»
*Фотографии* из раздела «Изобразительное искусство и фотография», тема «Новое увлечение – фотография» сделаны нашими форумчанами – 
Оли (Skadi), Паши (PAN), Татьяны Меньшиковой, Аллы и Александр, Татьяны Л, 
Laurita, Poletka, ну и мои «шедевры» (кавычки, по тем же причинам)
Всё это вдохновило меня на мысли, которые я попыталась зарифмовать…
*Всем авторам БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!* :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

Хорошо :Yes4: , вот только бы все фото к одному формату привести, чтоб без чёрных полос. Музыка отлично под настроение подходит!

----------


## Валерьевна

***
Играл пианист, вдохновенно, красиво….
Ни с чем несравнимая  музыки сила.
Он небо взрывал, и сыпались звуки,
Как снежный обвал… И душевные мУки,
Накрыли лавиной, сходящей крещендо,
А тонкие пальцы,  ловили моменты,
едва уловимо касаясь рояля,
в мир грёз уводили, нам память терзая,
апофеозом скользящим – глиссандо,
Из зала мольба лейтмотивом: «Не надо,
Не рви наше сердце, маэстро, на части,
Сыграй музыкант нам, но только о  счастье…»
И тишина………
…………………изнанкой душа…………..
[IMG]http://*********org/1319250m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

Анжелика, БРАВО!!!  :flower: 

"Молодость" - просто чудо! :Ok: 

Творческих успехов и новых идей!

----------


## Skadi

> Играл пианист...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Раскудрявила молодость локоны,
> И пошла каблучками стуча, 
> А и много ли надо ей? Много ли?
> Чтоб она своё счастье нашла.
> Пусть пройдёт по аллее каштановой,
> Пробежится в лугах по росе,
> Обнимая рассвет полушалковый,
> Пусть прижмётся к сестрице-весне.


[IMG]http://*********ru/2339479.jpg[/IMG]





> Играл пианист, вдохновенно, красиво….
> Ни с чем несравнимая  музыки сила.
> Он небо взрывал, и сыпались звуки,
> Как снежный обвал… И душевные мУки,
> Накрыли лавиной, сходящей крещендо,
> А тонкие пальцы,  ловили моменты,
> едва уловимо касаясь рояля,
> в мир грёз уводили, нам память терзая,
> апофеозом скользящим – глиссандо,
> ...


[IMG]http://*********ru/2312855.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*Танечка*, спасибо тебе за "БРАВО!!!" 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Оля*, мне очень приятно, что Вам понравилось, спасибо большое!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Настя!!!* Спасибо за весну на страничке, и особо за то, что не забываешь, заглядываешь, читаешь!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*И всем, всем, всем, кто здесь бывает большое спасибо, я очень вам рада!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1344516.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Бальзаковский возраст – 
тостом…
Просто,
в особо крупных размерах 
рухнула вера, 
в аиста и капусту…
Пусто…
Из жизни примеры
серы –  
родителей фото на стенке,
зачитанные до дыр, нетленки – 
романы Франсуазы Саган, 
Обман…
План 
(мелками пишу) для сделки 
с капризной судьбой…
Часам не нужны стрелки,
Тиктакают:
«Где твой герой?»
по нервам… 
Всё,
отбой резервам...
Бальзаковский возраст,  
просто – 
тостом взрослость…

[IMG]http://*********org/1407406.jpg[/IMG]
_Картина Steve Hanks_

----------


## Skadi

_Бальзаковский возраст -
Конечно, не юность.
Но, ведь, и не старость!
Зря так пригорюнилась_  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Валерьевна*, выздоравливайте, скоро весна!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/1426774.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Оля, Настя!!!
Спасибо!!!
эт, я не про себя, я его /бальзаковский/ и не помню, не до него /Бальзака/ видно было  :Grin: 
я скоро ягодка опять  :Blush2: 
а рядом много интересных людей бродит, иногда пишу о них, знакомых и не знакомых, что-то вроде зарисовочек :Yes4: 
вот, например, об одной знакомой...
****
Мне просто очень интересно,
Найдёшь меня ты, или нет?
А может, лучше повсеместно
развесить свой фотопортрет?
Вот сомневаюсь, сможешь, точно
мой импульс сердца уловить?
И не задумываясь, срочно,
меня, увидев, полюбить!
Сижу в раздумья каждый вечер…
Уж скоро тридцать! Обалдеть!
Пойду-ка лучше я навстречу,
чем скудной думкой богатеть?
 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Skadi

> я скоро ягодка опять


А и хорошо же!  :Grin:

----------


## Лев

:019: 


> Бальзаковский возраст


Бальзаковский возраст,
Как хороший бальзам...
Комплимантить непросто -
Лучше выпить за дам! :019:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Лучше выпить за дам!


Лев Борисович, спасибо!!! С Праздником, Вас!!! :flower: 
_Сочинился ответный тост….
_
Сегодня пьём за вас, мужчин,
За бывших, будущих и настоящих
бойцов, в строю судьбы стоящих,
И нам совсем не важен чин.
Будь офицер иль рядовой,
На вас мы смотрим восхищённо,
Готовы вы всегда плечо нам
подставить и обнять душой.

Ещё бокал за женщин тех,
кто примерял погоны будней
армейских. Знаю, путь сей трудный - 
мы там реально на войне.

За офицерских выпьем жён,
Всегда готовых к испытаньям,
разлукам, встречам и скитаньям,
улыбкой, сдерживая стон.

И крайний тост – за матерей
солдатских. Ведь во все века
вела по жизни нас рука
и сердце их, что всех добрей.

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ДОРОГИЕ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1411231.jpg[/IMG]
_всё,убегаю за стол................._

----------


## Kliakca

> вот, например, об одной знакомой...
> ****
> Мне просто очень интересно,
> Найдёшь меня ты, или нет?
> А может, лучше повсеместно
> развесить свой фотопортрет?
> Вот сомневаюсь, сможешь, точно
> мой импульс сердца уловить?
> И не задумываясь, срочно,
> ...


Огого... какие откровения!!! 
Я бы в слове раздумья сменила *я* на *е*.

Это ей в помощь песенка. http://webfile.ru/5153107

Хоть весна ещё не наступила, но так хочется, что бы в каждое сердце пришла любовь и мир стал чуточку добрее!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2385045m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2389141m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2382997m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> Мне просто очень интересно,
> Найдёшь меня ты, или нет?
> А может, лучше повсеместно
> развесить свой фотопортрет?
> Вот сомневаюсь, сможешь, точно
> мой импульс сердца уловить?
> И не задумываясь, срочно,
> меня, увидев, полюбить!
> Сижу в раздумья каждый вечер…
> ...


Это стихотворение я бы назвала Телепатия" :Yes4: 
Живо, с искрами юмора. Молодец! :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я бы в слове раздумья сменила я на е.


Спасибо, Настя, что заметила и подсказала.  :flower: 
Это я протупила…, там ещё букофку  нужно добавить «х».
Буду благодарна модераторам, если исправят. Заранее спасибо! :flower: 




> http://webfile.ru/5153107


 :Ok:  :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> я бы назвала Телепатия"


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Хоть весна ещё не наступила, но так хочется, что бы в каждое сердце пришла любовь


[IMG]http://*********net/546397m.jpg[/IMG]

Ты, знаешь, скоро наступит март.
Давай… 
позвони дня за три.
После зимней хандры
скажет память: «На старт!»
я отвечу на твой звонок.
Бросок….
Это камень летит в волну, 
надеюсь, что обману…
Сама себя…
зря…
Сжимает пустоту кулак.
Завтра вернусь
и снова заброшу грусть,
Я всегда делаю так,
(когда вера вся на куски), 
а потом считаю круги,
раз… два…три…
Давай, позвони,
Скоро наступит март,
Дня за три…. 
рискни…

----------


## Лев

> Буду благодарна модераторам, если исправят.


Подскажи страницу - исправлю :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

> исправлю


Лев Борисович, благодарю за отзывчивость!
Страничка 16, пост#239
Ещё раз, спасибо!
 :Tender:

----------


## Лайн

> Ты, знаешь, скоро наступит март.
> Давай…


Вот и Первый День Весны!!![IMG]http://s13.******info/a4ca677f036db2b743c339ac6276e884.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Дышите глубже, форумчане!
Весна уже журчит ручьями!
И у поэтов между строчек
Капелью льются многоточья…
Песнь о любви поют пока
Лишь голуби и воробьи,
Но как!!!
Напрягся даже старый пень,
Цвести, пытаясь, каждый день,
И в наше сердце без сомнений,
Любви готовится вторженье!
*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ, ВСЕХ НАС, МИЛЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1436537.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты, знаешь, скоро наступит март.
> Давай… 
> позвони дня за три.


!!! Жду продолжения...

----------


## Валерьевна

> !!! Жду продолжения...


не получится.........., это был экспромт, навеянный твоими тюльпанами и песней, она замечательная  :Tender: 
спасибо, Настя!

----------


## Валерьевна

***
Ау. Чернышевский. Что делать?
Опять одолела тоска,
И серость в душе не от неба,
Зависшего возле виска,
Надену я старые кеды,
Пойду не спеша в гастроном,
Скажу продавщице: «Вот мне бы…»
Улыбка в ответ… Облом…
Обидно. Она, вот, довольна
Собою и жизнью вообще…
Моя же хандра воет сольно,
Эмоции все в неглиже.
В авоське запутались мысли, 
И взгляд монохромно-больной…
Эх, спеть бы сейчас вместе с Пресли,
Так мОлодежь скажет: «Отстой»…
Пойти бы напиться к Хайяму,
Старик знал всегда, как и с кем. 
У жизни-дороги, лишь ямы,
Покрыты асфальтом проблем…
Не спиться…и Фрейд не поможет.
Любовь? Эх, ну-да, была,
Но кто-то не вышел рожей,
Кого-то сожгла дотла…
Чего возвращаться в былое, 
Найти бы аптеку, фонарь.
Я вышел куда-то из строя…
Когда-то я был бунтарь…

----------


## Лайн

Очень понравилось![IMG]http://s20.******info/0087e245783523af5f071c4136182f59.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Образы попутчиков.


Не знаю почему.
Но вот , навеяло...

Сорвали!... не ветры с веры,
Как с ветви последний цвет...
Не провод гудел, а нервы...
Залитый слезами след.
Прохожий, ...как жизнь за шторкой. 
Похожий на "вне меня"
Я много прочёл "до корки",
Но малое смог понять.
Дрожали в пути рассветы
Рожая в себе закат...
Придёт за весною - лето...
Всё будет... не так...
...стократ...
______________________________

Здорово можешь - словом! :Ok: 
Была рада снова заглянуть к тебе. :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

Говорят нам все о вреде эгоизма,
Мы давно не чувствуем себя  «самостью»
Перекрыта  психическая энергия жизни…
Не лишай меня, социум, этой малости
Хаотичное «Я» спонтанно, изменчиво
Отцентрируем  «эго» пока ещё молоды
Оставляя свой мир при себе, излеченный,
«Интровертной» пускай назовут психологи.
С понедельника новая будет акция – 
Ноль-ноль пополуночи – самоидентификация…

Malina sladkaja, спасибо, что заглянули и за экспромт :Ok: 



> Прохожий, ...как жизнь за шторкой. 
> Похожий на "вне меня"
> Я много прочёл "до корки",
> Но малое смог понять.


Здорово!!! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Валерьевна

Мы пили чай, на блюдце чашка,
Ты мне принёс  цветы ромашки,
Я сарафан  надела в маках,
Мы пили чай,  а ты всё ахал, 
И отражались  твои намёки, 
Прям в самоваре, на обе щёки,
Я посчитала,   уже по пятой,
Мы пили чай  с душистой мятой,
Кусочком сахарным  растаял,
Воскресный день в начале мая,
Ты взгляд ловил мой.…  я украдкой
Стирала с чашечки помадку…
Мы пили чай,  садилось солнце,
Я занавесила  оконце,
Ты улыбнулся под абажуром,
Я побежала за конфитюром
Потом, души в тебе не чая,
Шестую предложила чая.
Ты на часы взглянул краснея,
И по-французски «merci», потея, 
Мы распрощались, ведь дело к ночи,
Я догадалась – терпеть нет мочи…
[IMG]http://*********net/1060700m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Мы пили чай, на блюдце чашка,
> Ты мне принёс цветы ромашки,
> Я сарафан надела в маках,
> Мы пили чай, а ты всё ахал,


[IMG]http://s.******info/5962bb18d0aff8d7b1a22b492ef7b499.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/2562473.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лайн

[IMG]http://s19.******info/b5b2a5e6988fb51c9ebf1ab6bf320f63.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1724229.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Светочка!!! Рада тебе всегда!!! Спасибо, что не забываешь!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1142643.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*С*тучит у всех оно, во все века
*Е*го биенье – весть для друга и врага
*Р*оняем честь мы – оно стонет и болит
*Д*аруем мир – оно наполнено любви
*Ц*енить осталось научиться, и беречь
*Е*го, чтоб бестолково враз не сжечь

[IMG]http://*********net/1115881m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

C*
Е
Р
Д
Ц
Е*
 :Ok:

----------


## Лайн

[IMG]http://s5.******info/630b83b67728041fb0fe29965d09a583.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

_1. В калейдоскопе вечной суеты
Зима рисует белые холсты.
Безумство было верить в чудо вновь,
Что я смогу вернуть твою любовь.

Пр-ев:
Развели мосты мы,
Но глубока река.
Без любви крутые
У жизни берега.
Там земля остыла,
Мы заслонили свет.
Я устала, милый,
Бежать за верой вслед.

2. В заснеженной душе любовь храня,
Я у рябины вымолю огня,
Чтоб осветить надежду для двоих,
Зашли мы в одиночества тупик...
Пр-ев:_

[IMG]http://*********net/1131043m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

_Я еду в Сочи,  не была там вечность…
Из детства память достаёт беспечность.
Стирает, словно мел с доски, мой возраст…
Лишь солнце, 
чайки, 
море – 
просто, ладошкой по волнам – 
и брызги,
как новогодний конфетти! 
И визги,
детей резвящихся на пляже.
Юг паутинкой мысли вяжет…
И улетает вся серьёзность в неизвестность,
А в дымке музыки стирается конкретность…
Вселенной центр оживает – танцплощадка
и кружит голову, 
а от шампанского так сладко…
На берегу найду я камушек заветный,
Ему на ушко нашепчу 
секретный, волнительный 
сюжет развития событий.
Проверю, сбудется ли?
 (Не забыть бы…)
…
Нехватка времени – 
пожизненное наказанье.
Закралась опечатка и в названье
«Поехала бы…», 
что ж мечту пока оставлю. 
Когда куплю билет, 
сюжет подправлю…_
[IMG]http://*********net/1181908m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> На берегу найду я камушек заветный,
> Ему на ушко нашепчу 
> секретный, волнительный 
> сюжет развития событий.
> Проверю, сбудется ли?
> (Не забыть бы…)
> …


не забыть бы....... :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Валерьевна*,* поздравляю с призовым местом в поэтическом конкурсе форума!!!!! УРРРААА!!!!*

----------


## Валерьевна

*Алёна!!! Спасибо за поздравление!!!*
Так неожиданно!!! :flower: 
Конкурс замечательный!!! Столько интересных четверостиший, столько девочек участвовали!!!
Просто здорово получилось!!! :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********net/1349976m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

Поздравляю!!! Ура!!!  [IMG]http://s7.******info/c2568a5cf64ce1f8d6fcd900c77ae078.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Какое счастье – воскресенье! :Yahoo: 
Не надо рано мне вставать,
Понежиться ещё в постели,
Ведь впереди часы безделья,
И завтрак можно, прям в кровать!

Какое счастье – возвращенье!
Когда ты знаешь – ждут тебя,
И все уносятся сомненья,
Что предан ты уже забвенью,
Спасибо, вам, мои друзья!  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

_Листопад…
Вы думали осень?
Это жизни моей календарь.
И мелькают странички, как проседь…
Ах, 
    не надо печаль на алтарь…
Отрываются и улетают,
Пусть летят…
Ни к чему сожалеть,
Среди них, есть такие,
я знаю,
   что уж лучше бы, им улететь… 
Те, что дороги мне – обрываю,
Собирая листочек к листку.
Память цепкою скрепкой сжимает,
То, что я позабыть не могу.
Угольки догорающей страсти,
Засыпает листвой за окном…
Вы об осени снова?
Знаете,
    я сегодня совсем о другом…_
[IMG]http://*********net/2003306m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

> Дорогие друзья! Хочу поделиться с вами радостным событием в моей жизни!
> Позвонили из Питера, сказали, что мои песни напечатали в детском музыкальном журнале! Я очень счастлива! Рада, что мои песенки будут петь детки! Рада за мамочку, она мной гордится! Рада, что моё увлечение приносит пользу! Просто счастлива!!!


*Рад за Вас, за исполнение Ваших желаний. Надеюсь у Вас и сейчас всё классно.* :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********net/2012261m.jpg[/IMG]

Ой! Какой же он забавный,
Медвежонок на страничке
Появился. Очень славно!
Я нарушу все приличья,
И скажу ему: «Приветик!
Мы с тобою незнакомы,
Ни в реале, ни в инете,
Правда, в стенах in-ku.coma,
Это вовсе не проблема,
(с радостью я отмечаю).
И, конечно, непременно
В вашей темке побываю…
 :Aga:

----------


## Янек

> И скажу ему: «Приветик!


Ну приветик :Smile3:  :Vishenka 33: Раз понравился, вот полноразмерный медвежёнок  :Aga:

----------


## Янек

> И скажу ему: «Приветик!


Вот тебе и приветик. Пропала совсем.А я, как дурак, ботинки чистил. :Blush2:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Вот тебе и приветик. Пропала совсем.


_В жизни всякое бывает,
Человек располагает…
И на Бога уповает,
(вот же, простота святая).
Как там день наш будет прожит?
Ведь, Ему виднее, всё же.
И дела все подытожив, 
Скажем мы: «Спасибо, Боже»
Что проснулись мы на утро,
Что плохое помним смутно,
Что ты учишь жить нас мудро,
Хоть бывает это трудно.
Спросите, к чему всё это?
На страничку к Вам с приветом,
Заглянуть хотела… 
Где, там, :(
Отлучили от инета…
;)_

----------


## Янек

> Заглянуть хотела…
> Где, там, :(
> Отлучили от инета…


Анжелика в чем тут дело?
Ты скандалить не хотела?
Чтоб мадам из ПВО 
И сдалась вот так легко?
Не поверю никогда.
Ну ка дай им всем дрозда!!! :Yes4: 

С Днем дошкольного работника тебя Анжелика  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 19:  :Thank You2:

----------


## Валерьевна

> С Днем дошкольного работника тебя Анжелика


Спасибо! 
Как это мило! :Tender: 
Цветы и поздравление.
Вниманье твоё, без сомнения,
Меня наповал сразило….
… жива я,
                 но тает сердце,
капелью. Хотя и осень…
Вновь хочется лета очень,
И happy and в жизни-пьесе.

----------


## Янек

А знаешь? Не грусти
Пройдет всё это…
Вернется вновь,
Весна, любовь и лето
А осень, лишь обычная пора
Кому мила,  ну а кому скучна

----------


## Валерьевна

> Вернется вновь,
> Весна, любовь и лето


[IMG]http://*********su/45689.jpg[/IMG]

_Судьба готовила мне тест,
И неуместен был протест.
Всё лето я в мечтах по пояс…
Любовь -  мой уходящий поезд,
Прости, опять я опоздала,
Пока металась по вокзалам,
Бегу… уже конец перрона,
Вон, кто-то машет из вагона.
Ах, нет, я снова обозналась,
То не моя любовь умчалась.
Возликовала на мгновенье,
Уняв в груди сердцебиенье,
я к кассе… поменять билет…
А мне несут какой-то бред:
обед, переучёт, не стойте,
 Вам сколько лет? 
Я им: 
- Позвольте…
                 Любви все возрасты…
 - Мадам, Вы отойдите от окна,
Народ здесь развлекать не надо,
Им, не нужны любви шарады,
- Но, как же так… ну, хоть плацкарт…
 - Не тот у Вас уже формат…
Возьмите чемоданы, сумки, 
и выкиньте все эти думки,
идите не спеша домой…
Тут чей-то голос мне
- Постой,
не надо торопиться в осень.
За ней зима придёт, подкосит
Здоровье, холодом, морозом,
Сотрёт метелью твои грёзы.
Останься, снова лето скоро,
Любовь вернётся вновь,
                               на «Скором»._

----------


## Янек

Как остро очень,  всё воспринимаешь
Ты, как росинка в предрассветный час
Себя  другой легко ты представляешь
Но солнышко взошло и облик внутренний угас
Все снова на круги своя, опять одна забота
А сердцу радости, огня, до чертиков охота
Чрез это многие прошли, ломались и грешили
Кто каялся, а кто был рад, за то что совершили.

----------


## Валерьевна

Тополь листву молча сбросил,
она укоряла огнём. 
Мы думали - это осень,
печаль принесла в наш дом.

Ветер смешал её краски, 
унёс их, раскрасил леса.  
Решили мы, только в сказке,
любовь – это навсегда… 

Дождь растворил все улыбки, 
оставив надежды порыв.
Мы делали часто ошибки, 
друг друга любить забыв…

[IMG]http://*********su/418753.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Янек

Зашла, взгрустнула и ушла
А мы открывши рты остались
Любовь капризна, но чиста
И любит, что бы с ней считались.... :Vishenka 06:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 04:  :Thank You:

----------


## Валерьевна

Олеж, спасибо, что заглянул, да ещё не с пустыми руками :Tender: 




> Любовь капризна, но чиста
> И любит, что бы с ней считались....


Вот, досчитала я до ста,
Теперь, усну уже едва ли.
Любовь бывает ещё – зла,
(возможно, что её достали)
Возможно, ей невмоготу,
Сражаться с наноинтеллектом.
И я пишу начистоту,
Хореем, ямбом, триолетом.
Она бывает и хитра,
Играя лишь в одни ворота.
Моя прабабка (из ребра),
Жила, любя, но без комфорта.
И, нарушая романтизм,
Хочу сказать еще, по сути.
Любовь бывает – аутист,
С боязнью, показаться людям…

----------


## PAN

> Вот, досчитала я до ста,


В сотый раз скажу - УМНИЦА... :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, Паш!!! 
Сто лет тебя не видела, не слышала, правда и сама не часто вырываюсь на просторы инета...
Рада, что заглянул, и что оценил.
 :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Лайн

> Любовь бывает – аутист,
> С боязнью, показаться людям…


хорошо сказала :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> хорошо сказала


Ну дык... читай пост №287
 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лайн,
oskar*
Спасибо Вам!!!
Это Янек спровоцировал (в хорошем понимании этого слова) меня на экспромт. 
Олеж, тебе тоже большое спасибо!!!
Всем всем, кто заглянул и прочитал 
 :Thank You2:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Останься, снова лето скоро,
> Любовь вернётся вновь,
> на «Скором».


 :Yes4:  :Yahoo:  :Laie 36:  :Laie 43: 

Любовь к тебе сейчас летит на самолёте
Но просто задержали рейс немного...
Бывает.... Ведь непредсказуема дорога.
Красивый. Новый лайнер. А в салоне - Тотти!  :Tender:

----------


## Янек

> Это Янек спровоцировал (в хорошем понимании этого слова) меня на экспромт.
> Олеж, тебе тоже большое спасибо!!!


Да ладно тебе, ты сама хороша. Ты таво чаще заходи. Здесь есть те, кто скучает по тебе. Запомни эти слова и не забывай. Всего доброго Анжелика :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Любовь к тебе сейчас летит на самолёте


Оставлю дома парашют. Зачем он?
С любовью, невесома и легка.
А всё, что тянет нас к земле – проблемы.
На них, взлечу и плюну свысока!
 :Yahoo: 
_Алёна, спасибо за такой пзитинвовдохновляющий экспромт!!!_ :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Здесь есть те, кто скучает по тебе. Запомни эти слова и не забывай.


Спасибо, Янек, так приятно  :Tender: 

_Один мой знакомы когда-то написал:_
«К тому, что временно и бренно,
Душа моя, не прирастай.
Оно пройдёт, оно мгновенно,
 - Ему лишь должное отдай»

_Конечно смысл в это есть, но…_

Готова спорить с постулатом,
Озвученным не мной когда-то.
Душа, она ведь не придаток,
Природой данный нам де-факто.
Не в этом ценность тех стигматов,
Что кровоточат благодатно.
Не хочется быть экспонатом,
В музее жизни. Маловато.
Уж лучше пусть опять Sforzato,
Душа и сердце, как торнадо.
Не важно, рай иль эльдорадо.
Здесь и сейчас…
И чтоб, как надо!
 :Vishenka 04:

----------


## oskar_65

> А в салоне - Тотти!


 :Vah: 

А Анри и Трезеге
В чемоданах, в багаже..
Был ещё Дель-Пьеро..
Но его мы съели.  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Валерьевна

> А в салоне - Тотти!





> А Анри и Трезеге


Вот лет бы  дцать мне скинуть (но не боле)
По Тотти бы вздыхала, непременно.
А нынче лишь судачу о футболе,
Ну, и, политике (попеременно).
Бывает, заглядишься вдруг на фото,
Ребят из «Барселоны» или «Ромы»,
Но тут, горячий чай и «неохота».
Остепенит уют домашней зоны.

----------


## Petavla

> Вот, досчитала я до ста,
> Теперь, усну уже едва ли.
> Любовь бывает ещё – зла,
> (возможно, что её достали)
> Возможно, ей невмоготу,
> Сражаться с наноинтеллектом.


Анжелика, ты, как всегда, оригинальна! :flower: 

Любовь достали... Ну и ну! :Tu: 
И до неё уже добрАлись! :Vah: 
Я что-то это не пойму: :Meeting: 
Они, наверно, не влюблялись! :Oj:

----------


## Валерьевна

Изобретатели… 
изобретения...
 Вот, что я думаю –
 жизнь, как мгновение.
 Разум вселенский лишь вдох успевает 
 сделать. 
И нас, поколенье, стирает 
 с лика Земли. 
 А мы тужимся, тужимся…
 Всё, что смогли – половина ненужное.
 Короток век человечества всё же.
 Мир суетою объят. 
И не может,
 мозг человека вместить все познанья.
 А, вот, Душа, (как дитя мирозданья, 
 Духом хранимая), ширит просторы…
 Если б не хаос войны и раздоры,
 Ей не нужны (априори) границы,
 Но человек её запер в темницы,
 Лживых иллюзий, пустых обещаний,
 И что в итоге? 
 Зришь пропасть в тех знаньях,
 что добываем мы по крупицам...
 С «было» к «что будет» хотим устремиться...
 Прыгать не нужно. 
Давай искать лестницу,
 где на ступеньках Любовь к миру вместиться.
 Там спотыкаться мы будем, но в меру,
 Сердце подскажет тихонечко: «Веруй»
 Там человек станет, сам себе жрец,
 С ним напрямую связь держит Творец...

----------


## Валерьевна

*Дорогие друзья! 
Поздравляю всех со СВЕТЛЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ, РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!!!
Дай Бог, вам, счастья, здоровья, любви!*

_Мой маленький подарок - рождественская песенка
_
*Рождество – Волшебство*.
1.Высоко на небе 
Ангелы живут,
Там сияет вера, 
Там души приют.
Мы поём хвалебен, 
Славя Рождество.
В мир пришёл Спаситель!
В мир пришло Добро!

Пр-ев:
Рождество.
Волшебство.
Переливы колокольцев.
Кружевами мороз 
Занавесил все оконца.
В мир летит благовесть,
О рождении Иисуса.
Поют Ангелы песнь
И молитвы ввысь несутся.

2.Путь осветит ярко 
Нам, Его звезда.
Станет всем подарком – 
Вера во Христа.
В этот светлый праздник 
Славим мы Его.
С ним пришло в мир счастье!
С ним пришло Добро!

[IMG]http://*********net/2264943m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> Вот, досчитала я до ста,
> Теперь, усну уже едва ли.
> Любовь бывает ещё – зла,
> (возможно, что её достали)


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Прыгать не нужно. 
> Давай искать лестницу,


 :Ok: 



> Высоко на небе 
> Ангелы живут,
> Там сияет вера, 
> Там души приют.


 :Yes4:  Умница!!! С Рождеством! Счастья и здоровья на многие лета!

----------


## Валерьевна

Андрей!
Спасибо за поздравление,
за цветы,
за 


> Умница!!!


И тебя с Наступившим!!!
Исполнение желаний, всех-всех-всех....

----------


## Валерьевна

Уходит та, 
которая – мгновенье,
Она была капризна, но прекрасна.
И каждый год свой славный день рожденья,
Я отмечаю, чувствую, напрасно.
Уходит та, 
что коротка, бесспорно.
А я, дурёха, радуюсь, как в детстве.
Пихаю в тортик свечи, чтоб задорно
Её конец в кругу семейном встретить.
 :Derisive:

----------


## oskar_65

> А я, дурёха, радуюсь, как в детстве.
> Пихаю в тортик свечи, чтоб задорно,
> Её конец в кругу семейном встретить.



Задуть свечу
Не так и сложно, право.
Когда их десять - всё ещё забава..
Когда их в торт
Натыканы десятки,
Сложнее, даже если Вы в порядке.
И данный факт
Достойное явленье
Из череды капризов нашей Дамы -
Не обещала
Вечного горенья,
Но каждый год был тортик со свечами.

----------


## стадия

Поближе хочется познакомится, почитала Ваши стихи, многое в душу легло.

----------


## PAN

> почитала Ваши стихи, многое в душу легло.


И не тока тебе...)))

----------


## Валерьевна

Без тебя, так весело грустить,
Забывать воспоминанья грешные,
Медленно укладывая в жизнь,
Наши все свидания поспешные.
Развернув папирус наших встреч,
Скрученный спиралью в неизвестное,
Хочется лишь опыт мне извлечь,
Вытряхнув оттуда бесполезное.
Напишу и снова всё сотру.
Для тебя оставлю завещание,
Чтобы ты, проснувшись поутру,
Без меня всегда терял сознание.

----------


## Petavla

> Уходит та, 
> которая – мгновенье,


Как хочется всю жизнь начать сначала!       
Но Бог не даст возможности такой.
И как бы я об этом не мечтала, 
Мне жизни не прожить, увы, другой!
И не вернуть ни часа, ни мгновенья,
Ошибки не исправить ни одной!
Мне счастья призрак – ветра дуновенье  –
Уж не поймать протянутой рукой.

Анжелика, мы всё больше грустим о прошедших годах...
Удивить нас, увы, уже трудно...




> Хочется лишь опыт мне извлечь,
> Вытряхнув оттуда бесполезное.


 :flower: 
Да, этого хотелось бы больше всего...




> Чтобы ты, проснувшись поутру,
> Без меня всегда терял сознание.


И этого тоже! :Derisive:  Бесподобные строки!  :Tender:

----------


## Black Lord

> Хочется лишь опыт мне извлечь,
> Вытряхнув оттуда бесполезное.





> Чтобы ты, проснувшись поутру,
> Без меня всегда терял сознание.


 :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

Выбирай /квадрат квадратов/

Этот мир,            поделив               на врагов,         на друзей,         
Прозевал               в чудный рай     поворот             человек,
Стал кумир   –     примитив           ярлыков             для людей,       
Свой финал          выбирай:            иль потоп,         иль ковчег.      

Поделив                этот мир         на друзей,            на врагов,            
В чудный рай       прозевал            человек               поворот,
Примитив           для людей,         стал кумир        ярлыков,       
Выбирай              свой финал:       иль ковчег,          иль потоп. 

На врагов,            на друзей          этот мир          поделив,  
Поворот             человек               прозевал            в чудный рай,
Ярлыков             стал кумир       для людей.         Примитив,  
Иль потоп,        иль ковчег,       свой финал       выбирай.

На друзей,           на врагов          поделив                этот мир,            
Человек,              поворот            в чудный рай       прозевал,
Для людей,        ярлыков              примитив,          стал кумир,          
Иль ковчег,       иль потоп    –     выбирай             свой финал.       


_Недавно сын готовил доклад по творчеству И. Северянина. Ну, заодно и я расширила свой кругозор. Вот решила поэкспериментировать. Оказалась хорошая зарядка для мозгов, убила целый вечер, оставив семью без ужина. Уж очень заинтриговал результат – квадратный стих. Его можно читать справа налево, слева направо, сверху вниз, снизу вверх (каждый столбик, правда в этом редакторе они не выделяются).
Задача стояла трудная: соблюсти форму (квадрат), ритм, рифму, размер, а главное – мысль вложить. Получилось, конечно, немного коряво, бум тренироваться ))
С пунктуацией мы здесь «не договорились», она не хотела правильно ставиться ))
 Буду, рада подсказкам /ну и ты, критик, заходи/_ :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

ИНТЕРЕСНО!  :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

День трудовой отпущен мною с поводка,
Ждала, как манну ночь, и вот. Она пришла!
Преобразуя тишину, пел соловей,
Собаки выли на луну у пустырей,
И шелестел резиной шин вдали асфальт,
Токсичный дождь смывал с окна полночный слайд.
Друг с другом спорила листва, кто зеленей,
Качался ветер в проводах, смеясь над ней,
Вновь суетились комары. Их мерзкий писк,
До раздражения мозгов фальцетом вис.
Я не спала, считая всё, что слышу я,
Но громче всех храпела вся моя семья!

----------


## PAN

> Фрустрация.


Набросок с натуры???...)))

----------


## Валерьевна

> Набросок с натуры???...


Ага, один в один  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

> Уходит та, 
> которая – мгновенье,
> Она была капризна, но прекрасна.
> И каждый год свой славный день рожденья,
> Я отмечаю, чувствую, напрасно.


_Она прекрасна
и, увы, мгновенна.
Когда-то станет жаль
сказать: "Была".
Но то, что жили -
это, несомненно,
Класснейший факт!
И добрые дела,
которые в той жизни 
совершили,
Нам эхом в спину:
"Не напрасно жили!" 

И с некоторых пор
мне восемнадцать!
Легко свечам
той цифрой в торт
втыкаться!_

----------


## Валерьевна

> Но то, что жили -
> это, несомненно,


 :Ok: 



> И с некоторых пор
> мне восемнадцать!


Уходит…,
а сулила нам свободу,
Играя, правда, иногда, без правил.
Раз восемнадцать, 
Пусть добавит квоту,
На исполнение-таки желаний!
Задуем свечи, коих в изобилье,
/уже, не только к юбилейным датам,/
Уходит та, чьи истины простые,
С годами, лишь, нам служат постулатом.

----------


## Валерьевна

_Люблю я полевые цветы, особо ромашки, начинаю о них писать стихи – выходят про розу )))
Чёт пока только про них и получаются_  :Grin: 

*Бутон*

В бутоне розы – бесконечность…
И нежных лепестков харизма,
Закрученных спиралью в вечность,
Юна, свежа и так капризна!
И девственен его наряд,
Гармонию несущий миру.
Чуть слышен тонкий аромат,
От дуновения эфира.
Бутон прекрасного цветка,
Как нераскрывшийся вулкан,
Хранитель чувств и волшебства,
Таинственный любви аркан.

[IMG]http://*********org/2725734m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> Хранитель чувств и волшебства,
> Таинственный любви аркан.


Красиво и магически! :flower:

----------


## Лайн

> В бутоне розы – бесконечность…


люблю розы :Tender:

----------


## лингва

Анжелика! С радостным изумлением слежу за каждым твоим появлением. Они редки, но каждое есть событие. 
И требуется какое-то время его переварить. Спасибо, что снова открыли эту тему. Эти стихи прекрасны, 
образ спирали, закрученной в вечность - супер...
Сразу не решилась немного покритиковать. Без обид?




> Бутон прекрасного цветка,
> Как нераскрывшийся вулкан,
> Хранитель чувств и волшебства,
> Таинственный любви аркан.


Эта строфа - не очень... Нераскрывшийся вулкан - неубедительный образ, и дальше - кое как "красивыми словами"...
Переделай, пожалуйста!

А вообще ты большой талант, я бы с удовольствием почитала твои творения.

----------


## Валерьевна

*Андрей, Светочка, Людмила! И все, все, все…* 
Спасибо, что не забываете меня, читаете и добрые слова находите  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Не, я конечно свинюша, что пропадаю надолго, :Blush2:  но… 
я же всегда возвращаюсь, просто по-другому не могу, это же Ин-ку! Ужо мой дом родной!

Да, я буду всегда возвращаться,
Я не очень-то верю в приметы,
Зато, верю я в лето и в счастье,
Что фигуру не портят конфеты,
Что колодцы бывают бездонны,
И, что мамы живут с нами вечно,
У природы свои есть законы,
Но я верю ещё в человечьи,
И от встреч до разлук расстоянье,
Наполняю улыбкой и смыслом,
Оставляя открытым заранье,
Взгляд на мир, /пусть чуть-чуть с эгоизмом/
Верю в мудрости разные, в Бога,
Хоть, бывает, веду себя глупо,
Чёрно-белое бремя - убого,
Интереса в нём нет, даже с лупой.
А приметы, всего лишь предтеча.
Мной отмечены галочкой дважды,
Чтоб шагать в направленье «На встречу»,
Возвращаясь туда, где всё важно.

[IMG]http://*********net/3875689m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Я сегодня такая добрая!
Я сегодня такая славная,
потому что мысля съедобная
шевелиться в мозгу заржавленном.
Потому что в миру поношенном
дни лимит исчерпали снежные.
Улыбаются мне прохожие,
примеряя обновки вешние.
Потому что с сосулек  капельки,
да по венам…  в любовь-патетику.
У природы хватает капельниц,
чтобы в нас разбудить эстетику.

[IMG]http://*********net/4934589.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> верю я в лето и в счастье,
> Что фигуру не портят конфеты,
> Что колодцы бывают бездонны,
> И, что мамы живут с нами вечно,
> У природы свои есть законы,
> Но я верю ещё в человечьи


И я  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

Вот так вот, ждёшь весну...
Цветущий абрикос с тобою вместе
И алыча, подобная невесте
От ветра бережёт свою красу.
А тут на голову нежданно снег,
Мороз, пусть небольшой, но всё же,
И первые листочки потревожив,
Бора срывается с Кавказских гор на бег...
Погода, спрятав солнце не спросив,
В свинцовый цвет покрасила все тучи,
И пенные ушанки нахлобучив,
Гуляют волны. Чаек крик
Насмешливый, отчаянный иль просто?
Так, безответно задаёт вопросы,
Лишь человек в последний жизни миг...

[IMG]http://*********net/5011176m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лайн

> Вот так вот, ждёшь весну...


Все мы чего то ждём  :flower: 
 вот ответ у Самуила Яковлевича Маршака
Уже недолго ждать весны,
Но в этот полдень ясный,
Хоть дни зимы и сочтены,
Она еще прекрасна.
Еще пленяет нас зима
Своей широкой гладью,
Как бы раскрытой для письма
Нетронутой тетрадью.
И пусть кругом белым-бело,
Но сквозь мороз жестокий
Лучи, несущие тепло,
Ласкают наши щеки.

----------

Валерьевна (04.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

Эта песня родилась здесь, в нашем домике Ин-Ку. 
Когда-то на страничках моей темы, мы с Олей (Skadi) завели рифмованный диалог. Потом из моих ответов сложилось стихотворение, которое победило на литературном конкурсе «Философская лирика». 
На его текст (по условиям конкурса) композитор Григорий Суворов написал песню и исполнил её. 
А у меня, наконец-то, дошли руки и я сделала клип этой песни. 
И вот... Она вернулась в свой родной дом!
*Спасибо Олечке, спасибо всем, спасибо Ин-Ку!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

Улитка медленно ползла
Слегка пригнув травинку.
Что дождь, что ветер, что жара,
Улитка всё вперёд ползла
Со Временем в обнимку.

И замечала всё вокруг:
Цветенье трав и небо,
Пичужек луговых испуг,
Приметила, кто враг, кто друг,
Где, правда, а где небыль.

Ей даже капелька росы
Была, как преткновенье,
Но без поблажек шли часы,
А все преграды до поры - 
Всего лишь отраженье.

И что звало её вперёд?
И что ждало в конечном?
Кто путь свой шёл – тот всё поймёт,
Среди падений есть и взлёт.
Ползла улитка в вечность.

Не изменить и не свернуть
Своё предназначенье,
Но если понимаешь суть,
То знанием отмечен путь
И принято решенье.

*Она не медленно ползла,
А просто жизнь ценить могла.

[img]http://*********net/6674761m.jpg[/img]

----------

MOPO (09.12.2016)

----------


## Лайн

> А все преграды до поры - 
> Всего лишь отраженье.


 :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Янек

*Валерьевна*, 
Куда пропала Анжелика?
Хотел найти  тебя в два клика
Почти уж год тебя здесь нет
Уж не несешь ли ты обет?

----------

Валерьевна (03.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

...
Понимаешь, милый,
Жизнь – она  мала,
Чтобы по квартире
В угол из угла.
Чтобы опостылеть,
Чтобы в никуда.
Сложенные крылья
И немы уста.
Чтоб обиде волю,
А любви – запрет.
Накопить с лихвою
Можно этих бед.
Наяву сон вещий.
Мерит время шаг.
Сердце не трепещет.
Как же это так?!
Надо бы в рассветы,
Надо бы до дна.
Донага раздеты
Сердце и душа.
И нельзя вполсилы,
Без мечты нельзя.
Понимаешь, милый,
Жизнь - она одна.

----------

MOPO (09.12.2016), PAN (05.12.2016), Papandr (04.12.2016)

----------


## Лев

*Валерьевна*, 
Привет тебе, подруга наша!
Рад возвращенью твоему.
С тобой наш форум будет краше,
Не будет скучно никому. :Smile3:

----------

Валерьевна (05.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо, Лев за теплоту
В твоих приветственных словах,
Скажу тебе начистоту,
Хоть ты и Лев, но (!) тут ты прав(!!!)
Сама я рада возвращенью    :Yes4: 
В наш домик творчества – ин-ку,
А то земля своим вращеньем
Жизнь превратила в суету  :Blink:

----------

MOPO (09.12.2016), Лев (31.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

Не грустите понапрасну,
Ёлка, мандаринный запах.
Календарный листик красный,
Обещает праздник завтра.
Фейерверки звездопадом
В ночь шумливо постучатся,
И подумав о желанном,
Загадайте просто Счастье!…
У мечты очнутся крылья,
И вспорхнув с еловых веток,
Сказка снова станет былью,
Волшебства раскрыв секреты.

С наступающим 2017 годом, друзья!
Здоровья, счастья, любви и мира в душе и доме! 
[img]http://*********net/8752080m.jpg[/img]

----------

Лев (31.12.2016)

----------


## Лев



----------

Валерьевна (31.01.2017), Славина (31.12.2016)

----------


## Валерьевна

… а раньше ведь ценности были другими,            
и чаще нам мир улыбался в ответ
но что-то сломалось… и вещи простые
сменили мы с лёгкостью на интернет

запрятали души под крышки айфонов,      
и вроде бы живы, мелькая онлайн,
а рядом рождается множество клонов
из чувств нерастраченных, скуки и тайн

и время теряет и ценность, и важность,
и греет нас редко тепло чьих-то рук
пусть поздно, но мы понимаем однажды,
что  слышим не сердца, а клавишей стук…

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020)

----------


## Валерьевна

Мне нравиться, что Вы больны, 
Больны любовью к солнцу, к ветру, 
Что Ваши чувства вновь раздеты, 
Что Ваши мысли вновь вольны. 

Мне нравится смешенье дней, 
Ночей, неразбериха суток, 
Что Ваш спасительный рассудок 
Пал жертвой роковых страстей. 

Мне нравится Ваш звонкий смех, 
По-детски искренний и милый, 
И то, как Вы неутомимо - 
В мечту, как в омут бурных рек. 

Мне нравится Ваш строгий взор 
Неуловимый и бездонный, 
Как будто набегают волны, 
Когда несу я всякий вздор. 

Мне нравится души порыв, 
Неудержимый бегом жизни,
И уносящий нас в те выси, 
Когда мы вместе. Всё забыв… 

Мне нравится, что я и Вы 
Больны любовью к жизни, к свету. 
За нами пусть идёт по следу 
Судьба. А не за нею мы.

----------

Malina sladkaja (20.12.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Мурррси, за тёплые наплывы... :flower: 
Давненько не бывала тут.
Хорошо, прелестно даже пишешь однако! :Ok:  :Tender:

----------

Валерьевна (28.12.2019)

----------


## Валерьевна

Ангел прилетал к Вам? 
Редкий случай.
Заблудился? 
Или, что забыл?
Слишком этот мир «благополучен»,
Слишком тривиален и уныл.
Слишком  обезличен и надменен,
Чтобы встретить Ангела сейчас...
Но бывают в жизни перемены.
Не спугните.
Вдруг последний шанс.

----------

Malina sladkaja (07.01.2020), Shusteer (01.01.2020), Мусиенко (29.12.2019)

----------


## Валерьевна

Белоснежной пряжею
Вяжет дни метелица,
"Суженный мой, ряженный!", -
Тихо шепчет девица.
Долго смотрит в зеркальце,
Мост хрустальный чудится.
Встретится, не встретится?
Сбудется, не сбудется?
Разглядеть венчание
Так сердечку хочется.
Дышат свечи тайною
В зеркалах пророческих.
"Появись мой суженный,
Мне судьбой обещанный!"
Нынче Святки в кружево
Сны вплетают вещие.



_Иллюстрация "Гадающая Светлана" 1836 К. П. Брюлов_

----------

Malina sladkaja (10.01.2022), Лев (11.01.2020)

----------


## Валерьевна

В саду сидели мы под вечер,
И любовались чайной розой.
Ажурный куст был безупречен,
Вплетая звёзды в свои косы.
Ты мне читал из Блока что-то,
Руки коснулся вдруг случайно,
А в голове кружился Моцарт
И аромат от розы чайной.
Она краснела так стыдливо,
Играя нежно лепестками.
Да, роза чайная красива,
Но красота её с шипами.
Я наклонила ветку робко,
Ах, как давно всё было это.
Нам вечер обещал тот много,
Но роза наложила вето.



_Художник Эдвард Бёрн-Джонс "Розовая беседка"_

----------

Malina sladkaja (10.01.2022), PAN (07.08.2020)

----------

